# Weekly Competition 2023-01



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2023)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' U' F U F U2 F U' F U
*2. *R' F2 R' F R U' R' F R U R'
*3. *U2 R U' R' U R' U F U' R U2
*4. *R' F U2 F' U R' U' F U2 F' U2
*5. *R' U2 R U' R U' R' U R U' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F L D2 F2 U2 B2 L' F2 D B2 U' B
*2. *L2 D2 U L2 D2 U B2 L' D' B' D2 B2 R' B2 D B' D'
*3. *D B2 R B R' L B R' D' B D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 U'
*4. *L2 D2 B' R2 B' F2 D2 B D F2 R2 U F' L' B' F' R' F' L'
*5. *D2 F U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R' D R' U2 B' R' U L' F

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U R' D' R2 D' F B' R2 D' L' D Rw2 F' D' Rw2 D F Rw2 D2 R2 F Rw2 Uw2 F2 Rw B2 D2 Fw2 L2 Fw' Uw' L Fw' Rw F' B
*2. *F B L' U R2 U F' U' L' F D2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 Rw2 Uw2 R' L D' Fw2 L' Fw2 R D2 L2 D Fw' R' F2 B2 D Rw' B Uw F2 Rw' D' F U2
*3. *L F2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' F2 B2 L U' L2 F' R B2 R' D B' L2 Fw2 Rw2 L B2 U2 F Rw2 Uw2 B R' D2 L' Uw' D B Rw2 B R Fw' D Fw2 Uw F L U
*4. *B2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U2 F' L' U R2 D' L2 U2 B2 F' R D2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 L B Rw2 Uw2 F2 R' Fw2 R B R2 U' R L' Uw L U Fw Rw' B2 L' Uw' R' Fw L
*5. *U' D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D F U B2 L2 U' D' F2 L D' L Rw2 U' L2 B R2 U Rw2 D2 B2 Uw2 U B2 F' Rw' F2 U' Rw2 R Fw' R2 Uw F' Uw Rw' U

*5x5x5*
*1. *R L2 Uw Lw2 L R Fw' D2 R' F2 Bw Rw' Lw Fw Rw' U2 B' U2 Rw2 Dw' Bw2 U' L2 Dw R Bw' Rw' F B Fw' Rw' F2 D' Fw2 Bw2 Rw' Fw Uw' Bw' L U2 Lw' Dw F2 L' Lw Dw' L' D2 Uw' Dw U2 Fw' F R' B2 Rw2 D2 Uw R2
*2. *Dw B' Lw2 U' L' F2 L F' Bw' Rw L' R Dw' Uw' Fw2 D2 R' Uw2 Fw' D' Uw F Lw' Bw R2 Rw F' Fw Uw B' F' Rw' L' F' Bw2 Uw Lw F' B Uw' Lw' R2 Dw' Lw' F Bw D2 F' U2 Fw Dw Uw D2 Lw' F' D' U Rw2 Lw' F'
*3. *F B' R Lw' F' Uw2 B Bw Lw' Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 U Bw2 Rw Bw2 Fw Dw' R2 U2 L F' Rw2 Dw2 Bw Fw' Dw Fw2 Rw' L' Lw Dw2 Bw Fw Uw2 Rw B' R2 Rw2 D B Fw' Lw' L2 Fw' R' Uw Rw Fw Rw' B Rw Lw Dw2 Lw Bw2 Lw2 L2 F2
*4. *L Bw2 B Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw' B' U2 Lw Uw' R2 Uw L2 Lw Dw2 B' L' Uw Dw' Lw2 Bw' Fw' Dw' U2 Lw B L' D U' Lw Rw2 L2 F2 L2 R U Fw2 Dw Bw2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 L' R2 Uw' L' F' Fw' Lw2 R B' D Fw R2 L2 Bw2 U2 Rw2 Fw'
*5. *D' Uw' Bw' Uw' L Lw Fw2 D Bw2 Uw2 F2 Uw Lw' U' D' Uw B2 L2 Rw2 D' B D' Uw L2 Bw' U2 B' Dw' Fw' Dw Fw' B2 Rw2 Uw2 U Lw' Bw U' D Rw2 Bw2 L' U2 Lw2 R2 F Dw2 F' Bw Lw U2 B2 L' R' F Uw2 R2 Bw' Rw Dw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Fw2 L 3Fw' Dw2 Fw U 3Rw F' 3Fw' Bw2 Dw2 F' U2 Uw' Fw' 3Uw Bw' 3Rw' B' D' B2 Bw' 3Rw2 U' 3Fw D' L 3Rw 3Uw 3Fw 3Uw2 D2 B 3Fw' R' U' D' Lw F2 Lw' D 3Uw L2 Lw 3Rw' 3Uw Lw' Bw D2 U2 3Fw' Lw' Rw2 Dw2 B' Fw2 3Fw' Dw 3Uw' R' B' L' U2 L D' Lw2 Fw' F Uw R' 3Fw' 3Rw' F' Uw' R' Lw2 F D2 Bw R'
*2. *Lw2 B2 Bw2 Fw F2 R2 L' 3Fw Dw2 Lw' 3Rw 3Fw R' 3Rw2 Bw2 B2 Rw2 3Fw2 Rw' 3Rw2 Uw' Lw U2 Bw Rw' R2 B D' Uw F Uw' Fw' F' B U 3Uw D Rw' U' Rw' Lw Bw Rw' Lw 3Rw' Dw2 L2 Dw2 3Fw2 B D R' D' B2 Bw' D' F' 3Rw' Dw2 U' Bw Dw Rw' Lw2 3Uw D' Fw L' Bw' B' Dw Lw 3Fw D' 3Fw2 3Rw' B L2 R' 3Uw2
*3. *L2 D2 B' Dw Uw2 Fw Bw Rw' 3Uw' D2 Lw 3Fw' Rw2 D R' Lw' F R' Rw' L' 3Fw' U2 F L D2 F2 R Dw2 L2 B2 3Fw2 Dw 3Fw2 Fw' L2 B' 3Fw 3Rw 3Fw B' L Dw2 R2 3Rw Fw F 3Uw U2 B2 Dw' Lw' Fw 3Uw2 F' Lw2 Fw' Uw 3Rw Dw' B2 Fw Rw' Uw' U2 F2 Rw Lw' R L2 Fw' 3Fw2 3Uw' Bw 3Rw2 B Rw' R' U Lw2 L
*4. *3Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 F2 Rw' F Dw2 U' 3Uw2 Lw2 R' Uw D 3Uw' U' 3Fw' U Fw' Bw2 Rw' Dw' R2 Fw' R D Dw 3Fw' 3Rw' F2 R2 F' Uw2 3Fw2 R' Lw Uw2 Fw2 L' R2 U' Lw 3Fw2 U' Fw2 U F' Lw2 Rw2 3Rw' Uw2 3Uw' R F' Rw B Rw2 3Uw2 Fw' D' Uw' Lw U L Dw U2 Uw 3Fw Lw2 Rw2 B Lw' Bw2 L' Rw 3Uw' F' Uw2 Lw' 3Rw 3Uw'
*5. *Uw Rw' U D2 3Uw' Fw2 Uw 3Fw' 3Rw 3Uw' L2 F B2 D' F' Bw2 Lw' 3Uw 3Rw' 3Fw 3Uw Uw 3Fw' F 3Uw' Fw Uw' R2 Uw2 3Uw 3Fw2 3Uw B2 D R D2 Fw B' Uw' F B2 Uw' B Bw2 D R2 L F2 Dw' Rw2 3Uw' R 3Rw2 Bw' D2 Uw Rw' Fw' R B Rw U Rw2 3Fw B' Dw2 L' 3Rw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 Bw R2 Fw B 3Rw' Uw F' 3Uw' Rw

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Lw2 3Fw2 B' 3Lw' Uw' D' Fw' D U Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 B2 3Uw 3Rw' 3Dw2 L B2 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Rw' Uw R' 3Fw2 3Rw' F 3Dw2 Lw' 3Dw' B2 Lw2 Uw2 3Rw2 Fw' Bw2 Dw Lw' Uw' 3Lw' B' 3Rw2 Uw2 L2 3Bw2 Lw' 3Lw2 Dw2 3Uw2 Rw' Uw2 B R Fw' F' Lw' D' 3Lw L2 3Rw' Uw 3Lw R Fw' Lw' R2 3Bw L2 F' 3Uw Uw2 3Lw 3Dw Uw' F' R2 Dw2 3Rw2 Bw' Uw Fw' L2 B F 3Lw2 U2 3Dw' D' Lw' 3Dw F Dw L Bw2 3Dw' 3Bw F 3Lw2 L2 3Bw2 3Lw
*2. *3Dw2 3Fw Fw' 3Rw2 Uw 3Rw' Uw Lw' 3Bw Lw' F2 3Lw D' B' U R2 Lw D' 3Dw 3Lw' Lw F2 B Uw2 Fw2 3Rw' Uw2 3Bw' 3Fw Dw2 Uw2 3Fw2 Fw' 3Rw' Bw F2 Dw2 R Fw Rw' 3Rw2 3Fw Dw F 3Bw 3Uw' 3Rw2 L2 Uw' 3Lw2 Uw L' Bw' Fw U Rw2 3Fw' Uw2 3Rw R Bw U 3Dw 3Rw' 3Lw Uw' 3Rw2 Rw' Uw' U2 3Rw' B' 3Lw2 Uw' B' 3Rw' F' Uw2 Bw Dw 3Uw' B2 U Bw' Uw Lw U' 3Bw B2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw' Uw2 3Uw Fw' Lw' R2 B2 3Bw Bw
*3. *Rw2 3Fw' Rw' Dw' F2 Bw' Uw R2 3Dw Fw 3Fw F2 R Fw 3Lw 3Fw2 3Lw' L U D 3Bw2 Bw2 3Uw Fw' 3Uw2 Rw Fw 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Lw' B U' Bw2 D' 3Bw2 3Uw 3Bw' B2 Uw D' Bw2 Lw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 Rw2 R2 3Dw' F Fw2 B' Rw B2 D2 B2 3Fw' Fw2 3Dw2 B U' Dw2 B2 L2 D' R L2 3Bw 3Rw2 B Rw' 3Rw 3Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Lw' Uw 3Lw' F' R2 Lw2 Fw Dw Rw' R D' Bw R' U2 R2 F2 3Uw Uw L2 Lw2 Dw 3Bw' Rw' Uw2 Dw B2
*4. *U' Bw2 U' Fw2 3Rw2 Bw' 3Dw' Rw 3Rw' R 3Fw2 Fw' 3Lw D 3Bw Uw L' U D' 3Lw' B' Rw R Fw Lw' D' 3Dw R 3Fw' U 3Fw F' D2 R' 3Fw2 B2 Fw2 Bw' 3Rw B2 F 3Rw D2 R2 L' 3Bw2 U' D2 Dw2 3Bw' Uw D2 3Fw2 Uw F 3Rw 3Uw Lw' L2 B' Bw 3Dw2 3Rw' L2 Lw' 3Fw2 R2 Rw 3Bw' 3Uw' 3Lw' B' Fw2 D' B' Dw' Fw' R' Dw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Dw' Rw F 3Dw' R2 B Bw R' Lw2 Bw Fw' Dw Fw' Uw U 3Lw' 3Fw Lw B'
*5. *U' Dw D' Uw2 3Lw' F' 3Lw' U' 3Lw2 Uw Fw 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Lw 3Bw' Dw 3Lw' 3Bw 3Lw' F Fw2 L' Fw' U2 D2 3Dw 3Fw F' Rw' R Dw' U' Rw' Dw B' 3Fw2 D' 3Uw2 Dw Lw F2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw' Lw2 3Lw2 Fw2 D' R' Uw Dw' R Dw2 F B2 3Dw2 D 3Fw F2 Fw2 3Lw' 3Bw F U' 3Lw2 3Rw Rw2 L' Lw' Uw 3Dw2 3Rw' F' Bw' Uw Rw' D' 3Uw2 Rw' F' Lw' Uw2 R2 Lw 3Lw Uw2 Dw2 B2 L Dw' F 3Bw2 3Uw U' 3Fw 3Uw Fw2 R' D2 Dw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F R U' R F' R2 U R' U' R2
*2. *F U' R2 U' R' U' F U2 R U R'
*3. *U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 F' R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R2 F' B' R B' U R F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U R' F Rw2 Uw2
*2. *L' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L D B' D' F D2 F U2 L R' U Fw Uw2
*3. *U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D L' R D' R2 B' U2 R' B U F U2 B2 Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R L' B D R F R' F' R U' D2 R2 F2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F Rw2 Fw2 L2 R B' Uw2 U2 F Rw2 R' Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw L' F L2 R2 Fw' Rw2 R' Uw' R2 B2 Uw x y'
*2. *L B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 D B2 D2 R U2 D' B' R2 F R U B' L Rw2 D2 U Fw2 R Uw2 R2 U' L B2 D R2 Fw D2 Rw2 F R F Rw Fw Uw2 U R' B Rw2
*3. *B' F U' B' L D B2 R' B R2 B' D2 U2 B D2 L2 B R2 B D Fw2 Uw2 R' D2 F B2 Rw2 B L' Fw2 L' U2 Uw B D2 Rw2 Uw F2 Rw' D R Uw2 U' F x2 y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 Fw2 Rw R Dw Lw D' Uw Dw2 Lw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 F' R' Rw2 Dw Fw Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Rw2 Bw Uw Dw' R' L' Fw' B U' Rw2 D2 U F' Rw2 Bw R' Lw' Rw F D B D2 Bw Dw' Fw L' Lw2 R' Fw F U B2 L2 U' Lw' Uw Fw Rw2 Lw2 3Fw
*2. *Rw' Fw F2 U' B' Uw2 Bw' D' Bw F' B' U' R Uw2 R Lw Bw2 U' D' Dw Uw2 R' Bw D' R B F R Rw2 F R Bw2 Fw2 B2 Dw2 B U' D L' Uw' D Bw' Uw2 Dw' R' Fw R D' L' Uw L R2 B' Dw Bw' D' Fw' L' Lw' F 3Fw 3Uw'
*3. *Uw' Fw2 L' D' B2 R Fw' D2 Dw2 Rw' U' Lw D' Uw2 U2 Dw2 F R Fw' Dw L Uw' B' Dw R Fw B' Rw2 Dw U2 Bw' Uw R2 L Dw D2 Bw2 D2 Fw Uw2 Lw' Dw' F R2 Uw' B' L2 Lw2 F' B' L Lw2 Bw' U' L' F' D2 L D2 F2 3Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' Bw' U' B2 D 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw' D2 U' 3Uw2 F Dw D' R D Lw' F' U' Uw 3Rw' Dw' U 3Fw2 Rw' Fw B2 Rw Uw2 B2 U Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw' Bw2 F' U Uw' L 3Fw' F D' Lw2 3Rw' F2 3Uw' Fw Bw' Uw' R Fw F2 Rw R' F' 3Uw' Rw' F 3Uw R Fw Dw2 B2 Uw2 Dw R' D2 U 3Uw2 Fw R B' F Bw' Rw2 Fw2 U Dw L2 x

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Rw' R Fw2 B2 Bw R 3Lw L 3Bw 3Fw' U' Dw' Uw2 3Rw' 3Dw' L B' D 3Bw 3Rw' Dw' 3Uw Rw' D' R Bw Fw 3Lw' D2 3Dw Bw 3Dw Bw2 Lw Dw2 3Bw' Rw L 3Bw' U D' 3Rw2 Rw Fw' Rw2 Uw 3Uw' Rw Uw 3Bw2 R Lw2 Rw2 B 3Lw2 D' 3Fw2 Lw2 Bw' 3Rw F 3Bw' 3Dw2 Dw2 Bw2 B 3Lw' Dw U' Rw2 R2 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Dw' F2 3Uw Bw Rw' F' L' Dw' B 3Uw2 D 3Bw2 D' U' 3Rw2 D 3Rw' F2 B' 3Uw2 U 3Fw2 F 3Bw' 3Dw2 Fw2 Bw2 x'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D' R' L' D2 B' L2 D R2 B2 L' D2 R B2 L' F2 L B' R' Fw' Uw
*2. *D B2 R' U2 L' B' L' D F U' R U2 R2 D2 F R2 F B2 U2 B' Rw' Uw
*3. *U2 B L' F U' B L B' L2 D B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D' L' U' Fw' Uw'
*4. *B' F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D U B2 F D2 U' L' D' F U2 B U2 Rw' Uw'
*5. *D' U2 L B2 R D2 L2 D2 L' B2 U B F D R' D' L' U2 B F' Rw Uw2
*6. *U B U2 R L2 F2 L' D R2 D2 F U2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 D2 U F Rw Uw'
*7. *D B2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D L2 R B' D2 F' D B2 D L R2 U' B Rw'
*8. *U F' L D' B R' F R2 U R2 F2 B2 U D B2 L B D' R Fw' Uw
*9. *D B' U2 D F' U L F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F' U R U' Fw Uw2
*10. *D' L2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 U R' F' L' R B' D' F2 L D R2 Uw
*11. *D' R' D' B' R2 B' D2 F2 R2 F L2 D' R' F2 R' D' F' U' Fw' Uw'
*12. *F2 U B2 F2 D B2 F2 D' R2 B L2 D2 L' D2 L F R F2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*13. *R F2 R L2 F' L F' U R B2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 D F2 R Fw Uw'
*14. *L' U' D2 L F' L U' L F' D R L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 Rw Uw2
*15. *L' F' D' R2 F' D' F2 U' L R2 D2 B L2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 U Rw' Uw2
*16. *D2 R' U D2 B U R' L2 F' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D R D' Rw' Uw
*17. *R' D2 F L2 U2 B' F' R2 D2 L D F2 D2 F R2 U' B2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw
*18. *F' B R' F D' B2 U' L' F2 U2 L F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' F R' Fw Uw2
*19. *L D B' R' D' R' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 B' Rw'
*20. *B2 F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 F2 B' R U L D' U' B2 L U2 L F2 Rw' Uw
*21. *U' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F D' L2 U2 B F' D' L' U B D' Fw' Uw2
*22. *U' F2 D' R F2 L' B2 R' D2 L' F2 B' R2 D' U' L' R D2 B' Rw
*23. *B' R' L F2 L' U' R' F' R' B' R' B2 D2 R B2 R' F Rw2 Uw'
*24. *B F U2 F D2 R2 F U F R U2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 R' D' Rw
*25. *D2 L B' U L2 D B2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 R B U2 L2 F2 R2 B' D Rw'
*26. *L D F2 D2 R2 B U2 F D2 R2 L F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L F Rw Uw
*27. *D R2 F2 L' U F D2 R2 U D R2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 F R Fw Uw
*28. *R F2 R2 F2 U' D B' R' U' F2 L2 U2 D2 R' F2 R D L2 Fw Uw'
*29. *L B' D' F U' R B2 U' B' D U2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*30. *L' U2 R' D' F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 D' R' B2 F R' B2 F2 Rw' Uw
*31. *B2 D' B R' U F D R' F2 B2 D' U2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 Fw Uw'
*32. *R' B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 R F L' R F2 U2 B' U F' D' U2 Rw' Uw'
*33. *B D F' D2 R F2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 L B2 D2 R' D L2 Uw2
*34. *U L D2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 R F2 R D' B' L' R F L' R' B2 D' Rw2 Uw
*35. *F' L2 D2 L2 U2 L' B2 L2 R F' D L U R' D' L2 B U' Rw' Uw2
*36. *F' L2 B L U' F2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D' L' U' L2 R2 F2 R2 B' Rw' Uw2
*37. *D L R2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L' F2 L' F R B D' R' F Rw2 Uw2
*38. *F' U L U' R' F2 R B2 D2 L R D' U F' U2 R' B D2 Rw' Uw
*39. *B R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L U2 R2 D R B R2 D2 L B2 F' L2 Fw
*40. *B U2 L D2 L R2 D2 R D2 U2 L B' R' D' B2 D B' U L' D Rw2 Uw
*41. *R' U2 D2 B2 U' D F L B2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 R' F' L F
*42. *U2 B2 R2 F B2 D' R' B' U' R L2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' U Fw' Uw2
*43. *F U F2 U' R2 D2 U L2 U' B2 R F D L' B' F2 U2 B2 D' U2 Fw' Uw'
*44. *R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 B' L' R U L R' D2 R' F' L U Rw Uw
*45. *R2 B' R D' B' R' F' R F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' D2 B2 R2 U' R Fw' Uw
*46. *B2 D' L2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 B R F U2 R' F' D U L2 B F' Rw' Uw'
*47. *R' D F U' L2 D2 B2 L' D2 L R' U2 B L2 B' L2 U B U Fw' Uw'
*48. *U2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 B D B D' F' U2 R D2
*49. *R B U B2 U L2 D2 U' B2 D' B' R2 F' D2 B' R U' L R2 D' Rw Uw'
*50. *B' R B L2 U2 L2 B' L2 F U2 R2 U' L' F D' R' F' D F2 D2 Rw'
*51. *F L2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D L2 B' D' B2 L' F' D' F L' B2 Rw Uw'
*52. *B2 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 F' D L2 B F2 D' B2 L R2 D' Rw Uw'
*53. *R2 D2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F L2 D' B' R' F2 D' U' B2 Rw2 Uw
*54. *U' B2 R' D2 B2 D2 U2 L' F' R U L2 B L' B2 D U2 L' Uw2
*55. *F' D2 B2 F2 U B2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 F L B R2 B2 R' D2 F' Rw
*56. *U' R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U B R' B D2 F2 D2 L' R2 B2 R' Fw' Uw
*57. *D B2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 U' L F R F L U2 B2 R' F Rw2 Uw'
*58. *L' F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 R' F U R' B L' D2 L2
*59. *D' F R2 B U2 B D2 F2 U2 B' L' B2 D R' U2 B2 L' R' B' Rw' Uw2
*60. *B2 U F L' B' L' D' F' U2 L U2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 R D' B2 Rw Uw'
*61. *F D B L2 U' B' L2 U' D2 L B2 U' F2 R2 F2 B2 D' R2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*62. *B2 D2 B2 D' U' R2 U' B L2 U F' L R B2 L' B' D L U' Rw Uw
*63. *R2 U L2 B2 F' L2 D2 F L' D U2 R D F R' U' R2 Fw' Uw2
*64. *B2 D' L2 B' U2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L D2 F2 D R F R B D' Rw Uw
*65. *L R2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 F D L2 D' F' L' U' B D F' Rw'
*66. *R2 D2 F' U' B R' D F L2 B2 R F2 L' U2 R L F' D Fw' Uw
*67. *B' D' U2 R' D2 R D2 L U2 L2 U2 B U' B2 F' U2 B2 R2 D' B' Rw Uw2
*68. *R D' B2 D2 U' R2 D R' U F D' U F2 U' R' U2 R' U' Rw Uw'
*69. *D2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 F' L F D' U R F R2 U L2 F L U Rw' Uw
*70. *U2 B2 L' U' L2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 L B2 R2 D' U' F' L2 B L B2 Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' R L2 U R2 U2 B L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U B2 U L2 D' B L
*2. *U D R F L D' F D F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D L D' F2 D
*3. *R U' R' F2 L U2 B2 L U2 B L' D L U' F2 U2 B' L2
*4. *F' U' B' D2 F R' L' U2 B R2 U2 B D2 F R2 L D' L U2
*5. *L2 D F2 L' F' D2 B U2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R' B L' U' L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R' D2 L' D2 R' F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 F' R F L2 F' U B'
*2. *B D B2 F L' F2 U2 R U2 B2 F' R F L' U R' F' R
*3. *L D2 U2 R2 B U2 B R2 B' L F D F2 D L2 R' F' R2 U2
*4. *F' L2 D L D2 R2 U' R' B F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U2 D F2 B
*5. *F D' R B D2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 B2 R F' L' R' U R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 D' F R' U' D L2 U2 B' R2 B R F2 B2 L B2 R2 L' F2
*2. *D2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 L D L' U' L F' L2 F U R
*3. *R F U F2 B L' F' R U2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 D
*4. *L' D R U' D' L F2 B' L' U2 R F L2 B' D2 L2 F L2
*5. *D' F' U D2 L2 F2 B' R U2 F' R2 B R2 L2 D2 R2 B D' L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R F2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U B' R' D2 B D L' U2 R D' B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D L' U R2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' U' L U R2 F2 L' D2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' B L' D2 R' F D R B2 R2 L D2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 R U B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' R U2 R' F' R' F U' R
*3. *D' L R2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 D2 U2 B' D' F' U' F L' R B' L2
*4. *U' F L R2 U' R D F B' L2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 L U Fw2 U' Fw2 F2 Uw2 R U L' D' Fw2 L' D Fw Uw2 D' F' R Rw F L B2 Uw Rw' F L

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R F' R U' R' U2 R' F' U' F' R
*3. *B U2 F' D' R2 D2 L' F2 D2 R F2 D R2 D B' U2 F2
*4. *U B' D2 U2 L2 R2 F2 B' R2 F B L F R U' F B D' F' B Uw2 R Uw2 R2 U2 B' Uw2 F' U2 F' Uw2 L R' Uw' L' F R' Fw' Uw D' Rw B' Uw' B
*5. *Rw' Bw' F' Rw U Rw' Dw' B' Dw' R B' Rw R' D' Uw B' L2 Dw D Bw2 F Lw2 D2 F' L2 Dw2 L2 F L' Uw' Fw R' L' Dw D' Uw2 L2 Rw' D Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 B' D F2 Rw' D' Dw Bw' F B2 Lw2 Rw2 L' B' F L2 Uw2 F2 R2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F' U' R' U' R' U2 F2 R U R
*3. *D R2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F U R2 U' L B U2 F2 L2 U
*4. *F2 D2 L2 D F2 U B2 L2 D F2 R F' L' U2 L D' R' B' R' Fw2 Rw2 L2 R Uw2 D' L Uw2 L R' Uw2 D' U' Fw F L' D' Rw Uw2 L2 Uw B F D
*5. *Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw Fw Uw2 F R2 U' R' Uw' Rw L' U Lw2 F' D Fw R' Dw' U Rw' U B Rw' Fw' Lw Rw2 R2 U2 Bw D2 Dw Rw2 F2 Bw2 Fw R' B F2 Dw' Bw2 Uw Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 B2 U2 Uw2 Lw' D2 F2 L' Rw' B Dw F2 Fw2 Lw2 B'
*6. *Uw 3Fw L2 3Uw Uw' Bw Fw' Dw' B 3Fw U' B2 Bw' 3Fw' Uw' R2 3Fw F2 Dw R2 3Uw Rw' D2 Lw' 3Fw L' B2 F' Fw Bw D2 Lw2 3Rw' L' R F' Bw' Uw' 3Uw' Rw L Bw' R Dw F2 Fw D' Dw Rw R2 Dw B2 R L2 Uw' D 3Uw' 3Fw Dw2 Lw R F2 R2 Fw' 3Rw2 F 3Rw' 3Fw Rw F' B' Rw2 Dw 3Fw2 F 3Uw Bw Uw2 D Lw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F' U R F U' F U' R U2
*3. *F' L U' B2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D B U2 B' D2 L B D L2 F2
*4. *B2 L2 F2 B2 D' L2 U' D B2 L' D R2 D2 L' F' U2 R B2 R Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 F2 L' B' Uw2 L' D2 L2 U2 F' D B Uw L F2 Rw' U2 Rw' Uw Fw' Uw R' B2
*5. *Lw U2 L' Rw Fw Rw B Lw Fw' R Fw' D2 Fw Lw D Uw Bw' R Fw2 B Lw R2 Dw2 Fw' L2 R2 Fw2 B2 L Bw2 Lw' Uw' Dw2 Fw2 Dw R' Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 L2 D2 Bw' Lw' B' Dw L Bw L' U D2 Fw'
*6. *U Bw F2 3Rw' 3Fw 3Uw' L' 3Rw Lw' F2 B' 3Uw' 3Fw' Rw2 R Bw' Dw' 3Uw 3Rw2 Dw' Fw2 B' 3Uw D2 R Fw B' Dw2 Lw' Fw2 Uw' Fw F' Dw2 Rw' U L2 Bw2 U Fw2 Lw' Bw 3Fw' Rw2 D' U Dw' B' 3Rw F D' Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 F' B' 3Fw' D2 Rw' R2 U B U Fw2 B F 3Uw Bw2 Fw U2 F R2 Uw Lw' B' F2 D
*7. *F' Dw2 3Dw2 3Bw 3Lw2 L' 3Fw' B2 3Bw Fw' R2 B 3Uw F Fw Dw2 3Dw2 L' F 3Lw2 3Bw Bw2 3Rw' B2 Rw2 L' 3Fw' L' F R' Uw2 3Rw2 F 3Dw 3Bw' R2 B 3Rw2 Dw2 U 3Uw' F2 D2 L B2 3Lw 3Uw' 3Fw' B2 Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Dw 3Rw 3Uw Lw2 U' D 3Dw Lw Fw' 3Dw' L2 R' Bw F2 3Fw 3Lw2 B R' L Rw2 Lw2 Bw2 3Fw2 D' U2 3Lw2 R L2 3Fw' L2 3Bw B2 R' U' B2 Rw' 3Rw2 3Dw' D' 3Rw' 3Uw2 U2 D B2 L2 3Bw' 3Lw' R

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR1- DL2- UL5- U3- R6+ D2- L5+ ALL5+ y2 U4- R4- D5+ L6+ ALL5+
*2. *UR1+ DR2- DL5+ UL2- U5+ R3- D1- L5+ ALL5- y2 U5+ R2- D5- L6+ ALL3+ DR
*3. *UR3+ DR2+ DL4- UL5- U6+ R0+ D5+ L2- ALL3+ y2 U1+ R2+ D6+ L1+ ALL2- UL
*4. *UR4+ DR4+ DL2+ UL5+ U6+ R6+ D4- L1- ALL3- y2 U3- R5- D5+ L1- ALL4+ UR DR UL
*5. *UR2- DR2- DL5+ UL1- U1- R1+ D2+ L5+ ALL4- y2 U3- R4- D6+ L4- ALL6+ UR DR DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' U L R B' L' U' L' R L R b
*2. *U B U L R' B' R' L U' L B u'
*3. *L B L R B R' B U L' B' R u' l' r' b
*4. *R B' U B' L' U B' U B L R l r' b'
*5. *L' U R U L' R' B L R' U R r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,-3) / (-4,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,-5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (4,-4) / (-3,-4) / (0,-4) / (0,-4)
*2. *(-5,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,5) / (-5,-2) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (4,0)
*3. *(-2,0) / (-3,3) / (2,2) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (4,-3) / (-3,0) /
*4. *(0,-4) / (1,1) / (6,-3) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-2) /
*5. *(-2,0) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,-5) / (2,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-4) / (2,0) / (5,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L R L U R L R' L B U
*2. *B L U' R' B U' R' U R' U L'
*3. *B L U L' U L B L R' L R
*4. *R U R' U' R' L R' U L U' R'
*5. *U R' U L R' B' U R' U B' L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip U BL' U2 L U' BR' BL2 flip U2 R' L BR2 U L BL2 BR BL2 R' U2 F R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R2 F2' U2
*2. *F' BR2' U2' L BR U' R flip R2 F' U2' BR2' U' F2' BL' L2 R2 F2 U2 F R U R U F U' R U2
*3. *R2 L2 flip U2 R F2' BL2 U2 F' BL' BR' flip F2 BL2 U' L2 BR BL' U' BR2 U2 F R U' R F' R F2' U2 R F' U
*4. *flip U2' F' BL2 BR R2' BL' BR2' flip U' R L' U2' R2 BR2 BL' L' F2 R2 F2' R2 U2' F2 R F2 R2 U2' R U2'
*5. *R2 flip BL2 BR2' R2' U F' R U flip U R2' U BL2 L' BL' BR2 F R2 F R F' U2 F R2' U2' F' R' U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U2 R2 U' R U' F U R U2 F'
*3. *R2 D' R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 L U R2 D2 B2 L D R2
*4. *R2 F' R F2 B' U L U2 D2 B' R' L' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 F D' R2 U' Rw2 L2 F U R2 Uw2 D' Rw Fw2 B L2 R' Uw' Rw Fw L2 U Rw F
*5. *F' L' Fw2 B2 Rw2 Fw' Bw' R2 L' Dw L' Fw' Lw' Bw2 D' L2 B Bw' D' Lw' R F2 Rw' Lw R2 D F2 Uw R2 U Dw B Uw F' R Lw' Bw Rw' B2 Bw' Dw Bw' Rw2 Dw U' Rw' Dw L2 U2 Dw2 Fw2 R' Fw L Uw' Lw' Fw2 D2 F' Rw2
*OH. *R F D R2 U B' R' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' D2 R2 F R F'
*Clock. *UR6+ DR4- DL2- UL2+ U5+ R4+ D4+ L5- ALL2- y2 U0+ R6+ D3- L1- ALL1+ DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *L B U B U R L' R' U R' U u' l r
*Square-1. *(0,-1) / (0,3) / (-5,4) / (-4,-1) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-4) / (-5,-4) / (2,-4) / (-2,0)
*Skewb. *L U B L R U' R' B' R' U' R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' F' b' B l b' l' f' r L' F R B L' F' R' F'
*2. *f' l L' b r' b f' l' R F' L B F' L' R' B F'
*3. *b f' l r' R F' f r' B R B F' R' B F L
*4. *L f' F' r b f' r' b' l B L R' B' L' F' R'
*5. *L' R l' L' F R' r f L' R' B F' R B' L F' R B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw U Bw' R' Bw' Lw' U L' B Uw R Uw' Rw Bw Uw' Lw Rw Bw Rw' r' b'
*2. *Lw Rw' L B Rw' Lw U' Rw' R' B' Rw' Lw Uw Bw Rw Bw' Rw Bw u r' b'
*3. *Uw' L' R' B' Rw U' Bw' L Bw' Lw R B' Lw' Rw Lw' Rw Uw' Rw Lw' Bw' Uw r b
*4. *L' Bw Uw U' Lw' R' Lw' Bw' L Bw Rw Bw Lw Uw' Rw Uw' Bw' u l' r b
*5. *Uw U' Rw' R B Uw L B Lw Rw B' Rw Bw Uw Rw' Lw' Bw Rw' Bw' l r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U R D2 L3 U R D R U2 L D L U2 R3 D2 L U L D L U2 R D L U R2 D2 L
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L D L U R U L U R3 D L3 U R3 D L2 U R D2 R D L2 U2 L D R U R D R D L U L U R2 D2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U L U R D L D2 R U2 R D2 L U R U2 L D2 R U2 L D L2 U R2 D L2 D R3 U L U L D2 L D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D2 R3 D L3 U R2 U R D L D L U2 L U R2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 L D R U2 L D L D L U3
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R D L U R U L U L D2 R U L2 U R D2 L D R3 U L3 U2 R D R U R D2 L3 D R U2 L D2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R B U2 R D2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R U' F L' R' F R' F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' D' R F R' B2 R' U2 L' U F' R' B2 R B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' B L' U' R B2 R2 B2 R' B L F U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L2 F2 D F2 D L2 D F U' F L' D L D R2 U R' B2 F R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L2 B L2 B' D2 R2 F R2 U' B' R D L F' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L U' L' U' R' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 F L' B' D2 L U' R
*2. *B U2 F' L2 F D2 R2 F2 L D' R2 B' D R U' B' F L' D
*3. *U L' B R' L F R' U R F R2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 F' D2 U F2
*4. *U2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 B L B2 R' F2 D R U' L B2 D
*5. *L2 B' L' B' R' D B R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 L' F R2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UF UL UB UR UF UR UF UL UF UB UR UF UB UL LB UL LB RF UF UR UB LB RF UF RF RB UR UB UL UF LF UL UF LB LF UL LB LF DB RB DR DB RB UB DR DB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DB+2 DR RF-2 DB+ DF RF+2 UF- DL- LF UF+2
*2. * UL UF UB UR UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UB UR UF LB RF UR UB UL UF RF UR UF UB UR LB UB UL LB RB UR UB UL LF UF UR UB UL UF RB UB UR UF UB LF DB RB DB DL LB DR RB DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF+2 LF UF-2 RB+2 DB RB-2 UB-2 DL+ LB+2 UB+2 UF DL DF
*3. * UB UR UF UB UR UB UL UB UL UF UL UF UR UB LB UB UL LB UB UL RF UF UR UB UL UB RF RB LF UF UR UB LF UL UF UR UL UB UR UF RB UB DB RB DL LB DL LB DR RB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LB+ RF+ UR RF+2 DB LB+2 UB+2 DR+2 RB+ UB+ DR DF LF-2 UF+2 LF+2 UF-2 UB- UL+ RB UB+
*4. * UF UL UF UL UB UL UF UR UL UB UR UB UL LB RF UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UF RF UR RF RB UB UL UF UL RB UR UB UL LF UL UB UR UF UL DB LB RB UR DR DF RF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- LB+2 DL LB+2 DF-2 DR+2 DF+2 UF+
*5. * UF UL UB UL UF UR UF UL UB UL UF UR UB UL LB RF UF UR RF UF UR UL UB UL UB LB UB RF UF RB UB RB LF UF UR UB UR LF UF UL UF UR UL RB LF DB DL LB DL LB DR RB DR DB DF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR+2 UB UR-2 UF-2 LB+ UL+2 UF+2 UL UF RF DB LB+ DR+2 DF+ DR DF DR+ DF+2 RF DF RF+2 UF+ RF UF+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L' U' L U' L U' F' L' F' R' F' R' U' R' L U' R' L R' U' L R F' U R' U R F B U R U' D R
*2. *F R U R' U' F' U' L U F U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' L' F' U' R F L' R U F R' L U D BL' L' F' L R BR'
*3. *BL L BL' U B BL' B' BL L' B L BL L' BL' B' L F' L R' U' R U' R F' R F' R' L' F D' BL' F D' L' U' BR'
*4. *L' F R U R' U' F' U L' U L' R' F R L' U' R' F R L' R' U' F R U L' R' F U' L' U L BL' L D BL' BR' B BR'
*5. *U' L' U' BL' U' B' U B BL L F' L' F' R' F' R' U' R' L' U' F U' F L U F' U' R' F U' R' F U' B U' L U BL' F' L' R'


----------



## Jacck (Monday at 10:36 PM)

Did all attempts, only a DNF in 4bld and 7bld = 131/133 valid attempts, a valid score in 34/35 events.
2022-01 I did all 133 attempts with 5 DNF, but had a valid score in all 35 events.
2021-01 was 131/133 and 34/35, too. The DNFs were a 5bld and the 7bld.

Well, at least a week, in which I distanced @DGCubes in number of attempts


----------



## Mike Hughey (Tuesday at 1:05 AM)

Results for week 1: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, BradenTheMagician, and DGCubes!

*2x2x2*(217)
1.  1.13 Charles Jerome
2.  1.26 BrianJ
3.  1.34 Legomanz
3.  1.34 fdskljgrie


Spoiler



5.  1.37 NongQuocDuy
6.  1.38 Danny Morgan
7.  1.41 Caíque crispim
8.  1.48 Cooper Jones
9.  1.61 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  1.64 fc3x3
11.  1.66 CornerTwisted
12.  1.75 Luke Garrett
12.  1.75 Ryan Pilat
14.  1.86 nigelthecuber
15.  1.95 Imsoosm
16.  1.96 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
17.  2.01 BradenTheMagician
18.  2.02 Jorian Meeuse
19.  2.11 AydenNguyen
20.  2.14 Christopher Fandrich
20.  2.14 remopihel
22.  2.26 Tues
22.  2.26 CubingWizard
24.  2.27 asiahyoo1997
25.  2.28 DLXCubing
26.  2.29 parabola
27.  2.36 Shaun Mack
28.  2.38 Cody_Caston
29.  2.44 Zeke Mackay
30.  2.45 BradyCubes08
31.  2.50 tsutt099
32.  2.60 Dylan Swarts
33.  2.63 Jude_Stradtner
34.  2.68 Pizza Cuber
35.  2.69 Parist P
36.  2.70 cuberkid10
37.  2.77 Micah Wingfield
38.  2.79 dads_cookies
39.  2.80 V Achyuthan
40.  2.86 AndyMok
41.  2.89 mihnea3000
42.  2.91 Mantas U
43.  2.93 SpiFunTastic
44.  2.97 Caleb Rogers
45.  2.99 derk
46.  3.05 hyn
47.  3.11 any name you wish
48.  3.15 WizardCM
49.  3.21 Nevan J
50.  3.22 weatherman223
51.  3.23 lilwoaji
51.  3.23 gruuby
53.  3.25 Dream Cubing
53.  3.25 Fred Lang
55.  3.27 2017LAMB06
56.  3.29 2019PILH01
56.  3.29 Lim Hung
58.  3.32 agradess2
59.  3.36 NewoMinx
60.  3.37 Cale S
61.  3.38 Kyle Ho
62.  3.40 bennettstouder
62.  3.40 beabernardes
64.  3.43 JakeAK
65.  3.46 Cubing Mania
65.  3.46 bluishshark
67.  3.48 tommyo11
68.  3.49 KingCanyon
69.  3.51 Cubey_Tube
70.  3.52 JacobLittleton
71.  3.53 CubeLub3r
72.  3.54 zSquirreL
73.  3.57 CJ York
73.  3.57 Tonester
75.  3.58 AidanNoogie
76.  3.61 VectorCubes
77.  3.64 ARSCubing
78.  3.67 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
79.  3.71 Cubing_Paddy
79.  3.71 InfinityCuber324
81.  3.74 ThomasBevan
81.  3.74 yijunleow
81.  3.74 Calcube
84.  3.76 qaz
85.  3.77 Tomoki-cube
86.  3.82 NmeCuber
86.  3.82 stanley chapel
88.  3.84 DGCubes
88.  3.84 BenChristman1
90.  3.85 I am gan for cubes
91.  3.89 Utkarsh Ashar
92.  3.90 vishwasankarcubing
93.  3.95 Junior Solis
94.  3.97 FishTalons
95.  4.00 MCuber
96.  4.01 Garf
97.  4.02 Luke Solves Cubes
98.  4.03 Nong Quoc Khanh
99.  4.07 KingWilwin16
100.  4.09 torpidstring116
101.  4.11 Oliver Pällo
102.  4.17 tuliphanos
102.  4.17 abhijat
104.  4.19 loffy
105.  4.20 Clock_Enthusiast
106.  4.21 Raymos Castillo
107.  4.24 Eli Satterfield
107.  4.24 tom0989123
109.  4.25 eyeballboi
109.  4.25 juanixxds
111.  4.28 TheReasonableCuber
112.  4.30 rdurette10
112.  4.30 ProStar
114.  4.35 Aerocuber
114.  4.35 Super_Cuber903
116.  4.38 ichcubegerne
117.  4.40 Parke187
117.  4.40 Cosmic Cubes
119.  4.42 dylpickle123780
120.  4.43 SmirkyCubes
120.  4.43 rlnninja44
122.  4.45 FaTyl
122.  4.45 SkewbKid
124.  4.47 robotmania
124.  4.47 xyzzy
126.  4.48 Ordway Persyn
127.  4.50 Panagiotis Christopoulos
127.  4.50 Exmestify
129.  4.51 Ravman
130.  4.54 midnightcuberx
131.  4.55 drpfisherman
132.  4.56 EthanMCuber
133.  4.60 Tx789
133.  4.60 KellanTheCubingCoder
133.  4.60 Swagrid
136.  4.64 Koen van Aller
137.  4.70 arifcubing
138.  4.73 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
139.  4.82 ly_6
140.  4.83 Isaiah Scott
140.  4.83 Stokey
142.  4.84 michaelxfy
143.  4.86 ajw9668
143.  4.86 KamTheCuber
145.  4.87 Cactachyon
146.  4.91 Soldier
147.  4.93 Abram Grimsley
148.  5.04 Hari Hari
149.  5.10 EvanWright1
150.  5.11 Cuber987
150.  5.11 Qzinator
152.  5.13 SpeedCubeReview
153.  5.16 Meanjuice
154.  5.23 AdamRubiksCubed
155.  5.27 Li Xiang
156.  5.31 floqualmie
157.  5.32 CaptainCuber
158.  5.43 bbbbbbbowen
159.  5.46 Jason Tzeng
160.  5.53 CalamityCubes
161.  5.63 pranavAR
162.  5.65 Poorcuber09
163.  5.72 Caden Fisher
164.  5.77 GooseCuber
165.  5.86 Caleb Ashley
166.  5.95 pb_cuber
167.  5.98 CT-6666
168.  6.08 CuberThomas
169.  6.11 Davian van Plateringen
170.  6.12 yoyoyobank3
170.  6.12 SpeedCubeLegend17
172.  6.37 Chirag123
173.  6.40 Tekooo
174.  6.44 UkkoE
175.  6.48 Running for cube
176.  6.64 Joecab 2000
177.  6.68 Trotters
178.  6.72 N4C0
179.  6.74 whatshisbucket
180.  6.80 Penguinocuber
181.  6.85 Mike Hughey
182.  7.11 Iglesauce
183.  7.22 ScuffyCubes
184.  7.25 Lewis
185.  7.27 sporteisvogel
186.  7.29 Danielle Ang
187.  7.33 cgsg517
188.  7.36 Marz
189.  7.60 Jrg
190.  7.61 kbrune
191.  7.71 Arnavol
192.  7.98 Lord brainy
193.  8.30 shaub1
194.  8.39 lucazdoescubingstuff
195.  8.56 Christopher Crnjak
196.  8.75 Nevinator2
197.  8.76 Huntsidermy Cubed
198.  8.79 roxanajohnson01
199.  9.02 Ssiא
200.  9.58 Futurechamp77
201.  10.37 One Wheel
202.  10.46 sDLfj
203.  10.81 JustICE Cube
204.  10.86 Krökeldil
205.  10.98 Beerwah
206.  11.05 arbivara
207.  12.85 GAN Lover
208.  13.75 d---
209.  13.97 Jacck
210.  15.59 Tanu123
211.  16.96 SpedCube
212.  19.64 Nealius4Realius
213.  19.92 cubekid2014
214.  21.76 MatsBergsten
215.  27.58 Eric3742Jr
216.  35.04 Waqfiqh cubing
217.  DNF cuberslow4545


*3x3x3*(286)
1.  5.76 Luke Garrett
2.  6.51 Mantas U
3.  6.67 benzhao


Spoiler



4.  6.84 Parist P
5.  6.85 asiahyoo1997
6.  7.01 BrianJ
7.  7.35 p.dranchuk
8.  7.53 Maximilian2011
9.  7.58 Zeke Mackay
10.  7.68 Adam Chodyniecki
11.  7.73 lilwoaji
12.  7.79 Danny Morgan
13.  7.81 oliver sitja sichel
13.  7.81 tsutt099
15.  7.83 cuberkid10
16.  7.85 Shaun Mack
17.  7.96 Charles Jerome
18.  8.05 Ryan Pilat
19.  8.12 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  8.19 DLXCubing
21.  8.21 ThomasBevan
22.  8.35 eyeballboi
23.  8.45 AidanNoogie
24.  8.47 remopihel
25.  8.56 Lim Hung
26.  8.60 ExultantCarn
27.  8.62 NongQuocDuy
28.  8.65 tommyo11
29.  8.75 V Achyuthan
30.  8.78 Daniel Partridge
30.  8.78 2017LAMB06
32.  8.79 Shirosuki
33.  8.85 2019PILH01
34.  8.89 Aerocuber
35.  8.94 derk
36.  8.98 WorldoBlocks
37.  9.07 DGCubes
38.  9.12 hannah731
39.  9.14 JacobLittleton
39.  9.14 Cubey_Tube
41.  9.16 agradess2
41.  9.16 Dream Cubing
43.  9.21 NewoMinx
44.  9.22 Cooper Jones
45.  9.24 vishwasankarcubing
46.  9.28 Micah Wingfield
47.  9.38 20luky3
48.  9.46 CubingWizard
48.  9.46 Tues
50.  9.47 Cale S
50.  9.47 BradenTheMagician
52.  9.52 arifcubing
53.  9.54 CodingCuber
54.  9.55 Oliver Pällo
55.  9.58 abhijat
56.  9.60 2018KEAR02
56.  9.60 Tonester
58.  9.61 mihnea3000
59.  9.64 MCuber
60.  9.65 AndyMok
60.  9.65 Caíque crispim
62.  9.68 Marcus Siu
63.  9.69 Christopher Fandrich
64.  9.70 Boris McCoy
64.  9.70 Benjamin Warry
66.  9.72 TheReasonableCuber
67.  9.73 MaksymilianMisiak
68.  9.74 abunickabhi
69.  9.75 AydenNguyen
70.  9.85 Swagrid
71.  9.89 Jorian Meeuse
72.  10.00 Parke187
73.  10.01 Max C.
74.  10.02 ichcubegerne
75.  10.03 Jude_Stradtner
76.  10.12 Timona
77.  10.15 Fred Lang
78.  10.24 CJ York
79.  10.25 Raymos Castillo
80.  10.28 WizardCM
81.  10.42 mariotdias
82.  10.46 KingWilwin16
83.  10.47 torpidstring116
84.  10.52 Garf
85.  10.53 Pizza Cuber
86.  10.57 santongding
87.  10.59 Luke Solves Cubes
88.  10.60 RedstoneTim
88.  10.60 yijunleow
88.  10.60 Imsoosm
88.  10.60 KamTheCuber
92.  10.62 Keroma12
93.  10.82 dylpickle123780
94.  10.88 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
95.  10.92 NicsMunari
96.  10.95 bbbbbbbowen
96.  10.95 Dylan Swarts
98.  10.97 Nong Quoc Khanh
99.  11.11 MartinN13
100.  11.12 loffy
101.  11.15 fdskljgrie
102.  11.21 zSquirreL
103.  11.26 gruuby
104.  11.33 qaz
105.  11.38 parabola
106.  11.39 michaelxfy
107.  11.40 weatherman223
108.  11.56 KingCanyon
109.  11.61 xyzzy
110.  11.64 Utkarsh Ashar
111.  11.69 Junior Solis
112.  11.70 VectorCubes
113.  11.72 Caleb Ashley
114.  11.75 Koen van Aller
115.  11.79 bennettstouder
116.  11.80 sigalig
117.  11.88 Ordway Persyn
118.  11.89 carlosvilla9
119.  11.90 rlnninja44
120.  12.04 beabernardes
121.  12.07 EvanWright1
121.  12.07 Hana_n
123.  12.35 juanixxds
124.  12.36 trangium
125.  12.43 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
126.  12.45 ly_6
127.  12.47 JakeAK
128.  12.50 SpiFunTastic
129.  12.52 BenChristman1
130.  12.67 Calcube
131.  12.71 Calumv 
132.  12.74 dads_cookies
133.  12.77 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
134.  12.83 pjk
134.  12.83 Cosmic Cubes
136.  12.98 FishTalons
137.  13.02 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
138.  13.21 FaTyl
139.  13.23 JustGoodCuber
140.  13.44 50ph14
141.  13.50 Cubing Mania
142.  13.52 SpeedCubeReview
143.  13.56 nigelthecuber
144.  13.59 cuberswoop
145.  13.60 Natemophi
146.  13.61 CubeLub3r
147.  13.70 SkewbKid
148.  13.79 yoyoyobank3
149.  13.81 qatumciuzacqul
150.  13.84 bluishshark
151.  13.85 Chirag123
152.  14.02 dhafin
153.  14.05 midnightcuberx
154.  14.08 ican97
155.  14.19 InfinityCuber324
156.  14.22 ProStar
157.  14.24 drpfisherman
158.  14.36 hyn
159.  14.39 Isaiah Scott
160.  14.40 Trotters
161.  14.42 NmeCuber
162.  14.49 Ssiא
162.  14.49 Li Xiang
164.  14.51 Ali161102
165.  14.52 Meow_dasKatze
166.  14.56 stanley chapel
167.  14.63 Tomoki-cube
168.  14.66 CalamityCubes
169.  14.71 SmirkyCubes
170.  14.83 cubenerd74
171.  14.91 rdurette10
172.  15.02 Tx789
173.  15.07 breadears
174.  15.27 ajw9668
175.  15.29 Kyle Ho
176.  15.30 Eli Satterfield
177.  15.33 Ravman
178.  15.54 RisingShinx
179.  15.75 Cactachyon
180.  15.76 pb_cuber
181.  16.05 whatshisbucket
182.  16.08 Super_Cuber903
183.  16.09 CuberThomas
184.  16.20 KellanTheCubingCoder
185.  16.25 CaptainCuber
186.  16.40 Abram Grimsley
187.  16.42 kbrune
188.  16.53 tom0989123
189.  16.63 pranavAR
190.  16.66 Tekooo
191.  16.76 AdamRubiksCubed
192.  16.87 Danielle Ang
192.  16.87 SpeedCubeLegend17
194.  17.16 AmyYu
195.  17.32 Joecab 2000
196.  17.37 Enirolf
197.  17.39 Lord brainy
198.  17.54 Poorcuber09
198.  17.54 GooseCuber
200.  17.78 tuliphanos
201.  17.79 Stokey
202.  18.01 shaub1
203.  18.07 robotmania
204.  18.12 padddi
205.  18.39 CT-6666
206.  18.42 RyanSoh
207.  18.50 EthanMCuber
208.  18.51 hotufos
209.  18.78 floqualmie
210.  18.79 Caden Fisher
211.  18.83 GrettGrett
212.  18.96 Shortshrimp
213.  19.03 myoder
214.  19.10 Clock_Enthusiast
215.  19.36 Jlit
216.  19.68 Hari Hari
217.  19.74 IsekaiMe
218.  19.93 neicu
219.  20.21 Running for cube
220.  20.32 I am gan for cubes
221.  20.34 Panagiotis Christopoulos
222.  20.95 Jason Tzeng
223.  20.98 CubingWeeb
224.  21.02 Lewis
225.  21.17 N4C0
226.  21.25 Jrg
227.  21.40 1davey29
228.  21.43 Exmestify
229.  21.88 Meanjuice
230.  21.94 Mike Hughey
231.  21.95 Krökeldil
232.  22.12 Penguinocuber
233.  22.21 NoSekt
234.  22.40 Elisa Rippe
235.  22.42 Jany
236.  22.62 (ec)3
237.  22.68 sporteisvogel
238.  23.00 roxanajohnson01
239.  23.63 Huntsidermy Cubed
240.  23.91 Nash171
241.  24.05 F'prime
242.  24.47 One Wheel
243.  24.91 AveryCubes
244.  25.41 Jack Law
245.  25.99 Rubika-37-021204
246.  26.48 Davian van Plateringen
247.  27.13 Qzinator
248.  27.53 Marz
249.  27.60 Futurechamp77
250.  27.78 arbivara
251.  27.85 Nevinator2
252.  28.40 cubED5799
253.  28.42 Jacck
254.  28.45 Iglesauce
255.  28.55 Arnavol
256.  28.76 UkkoE
257.  29.09 Christopher Crnjak
258.  29.79 Beerwah
259.  29.97 lucazdoescubingstuff
260.  31.03 Darsh Cuber
261.  31.97 Vinken Artin
262.  32.34 truhan
263.  32.92 GAN Lover
264.  33.41 SpedCube
265.  33.83 sDLfj
266.  34.35 Heidi
267.  35.20 d---
268.  35.34 Soldier
269.  37.54 cgsg517
270.  38.98 MatsBergsten
271.  40.33 Tanu123
272.  40.90 cubekid2014
273.  41.94 JailtonMendes
274.  42.28 Lutz_P
275.  43.41 JustICE Cube
276.  43.50 HelgeBerlin
277.  43.74 Fischlein
278.  45.20 Nealius4Realius
279.  50.37 brickinapresent
280.  54.86 Eric3742Jr
281.  57.08 quanloh
282.  DNF Nitin Kumar 2018
282.  DNF Caleb Rogers
282.  DNF Waqfiqh cubing
282.  DNF Airfighter8282
282.  DNF Dsm


*4x4x4*(135)
1.  26.80 asiahyoo1997
2.  28.73 cuberkid10
3.  30.15 Mantas U


Spoiler



4.  30.43 Parist P
5.  31.44 Ryan Pilat
6.  31.90 Adam Chodyniecki
7.  31.97 Luke Garrett
8.  32.41 Shaun Mack
9.  32.60 Dream Cubing
10.  32.88 NewoMinx
11.  33.40 Charles Jerome
12.  34.04 derk
13.  34.16 Lim Hung
14.  34.23 Micah Wingfield
15.  34.32 abhijat
16.  34.94 AidanNoogie
17.  36.61 Raymos Castillo
18.  37.12 2019PILH01
19.  37.87 torpidstring116
20.  38.54 Tues
21.  38.66 tommyo11
22.  38.69 BradenTheMagician
23.  39.13 20luky3
24.  39.41 ichcubegerne
25.  39.59 Ordway Persyn
26.  39.90 yijunleow
27.  39.91 agradess2
28.  40.17 DGCubes
29.  40.67 TheReasonableCuber
30.  40.68 michaelxfy
30.  40.68 MCuber
32.  41.23 Caíque crispim
33.  41.26 Marcus Siu
34.  41.61 tsutt099
35.  41.89 qaz
36.  42.39 Parke187
37.  42.51 ThomasBevan
38.  42.73 xyzzy
39.  43.28 CJ York
40.  43.57 zSquirreL
41.  44.10 parabola
42.  44.95 WizardCM
43.  45.27 bbbbbbbowen
44.  45.34 beabernardes
45.  45.55 JacobLittleton
46.  45.58 Pizza Cuber
47.  46.26 Dylan Swarts
48.  46.36 Cubey_Tube
49.  46.53 KingWilwin16
50.  47.49 NongQuocDuy
51.  47.75 weatherman223
52.  47.98 juanixxds
53.  48.02 KamTheCuber
54.  48.20 Jude_Stradtner
55.  48.22 bennettstouder
56.  48.28 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
57.  48.52 dylpickle123780
58.  49.38 loffy
59.  49.52 Koen van Aller
60.  49.60 Aerocuber
61.  49.78 gruuby
62.  49.92 SpeedCubeReview
63.  49.96 Utkarsh Ashar
64.  50.42 stanley chapel
65.  51.79 drpfisherman
66.  53.24 BenChristman1
67.  53.43 Calcube
68.  53.75 ly_6
69.  53.96 elimescube
70.  54.26 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
71.  54.63 SkewbKid
72.  55.49 rdurette10
73.  56.49 Junior Solis
74.  57.88 Cosmic Cubes
75.  58.66 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
76.  59.39 CT-6666
77.  1:00.69 Abram Grimsley
78.  1:01.69 yoyoyobank3
79.  1:01.94 ARSCubing
80.  1:02.21 KingCanyon
81.  1:02.69 FaTyl
82.  1:03.41 Caleb Ashley
83.  1:03.74 nigelthecuber
84.  1:03.76 KellanTheCubingCoder
85.  1:04.28 Tekooo
86.  1:06.71 InfinityCuber324
87.  1:06.79 hyn
88.  1:06.92 Poorcuber09
89.  1:07.34 Cubing Mania
90.  1:08.33 SpeedCubeLegend17
91.  1:09.14 Ravman
92.  1:09.36 fdskljgrie
93.  1:10.01 Running for cube
94.  1:10.55 Danielle Ang
95.  1:12.80 CubeLub3r
96.  1:13.59 Li Xiang
97.  1:13.63 Isaiah Scott
98.  1:14.24 Jrg
99.  1:14.29 kbrune
100.  1:15.39 CuberThomas
101.  1:15.90 myoder
102.  1:15.99 IsekaiMe
103.  1:20.47 Jason Tzeng
104.  1:21.99 One Wheel
105.  1:22.30 AdamRubiksCubed
106.  1:22.57 whatshisbucket
107.  1:22.94 EthanMCuber
108.  1:25.42 N4C0
109.  1:25.45 roxanajohnson01
110.  1:26.77 NmeCuber
111.  1:28.07 Meanjuice
112.  1:29.30 Mike Hughey
113.  1:31.48 sporteisvogel
114.  1:37.41 RisingShinx
115.  1:39.50 Beerwah
116.  1:40.16 Huntsidermy Cubed
117.  1:40.20 Ssiא
118.  1:44.69 Chirag123
119.  1:51.57 Hari Hari
120.  1:53.21 Arnavol
121.  1:54.12 sDLfj
122.  1:54.82 Jacck
123.  2:07.48 I am gan for cubes
124.  2:07.59 Krökeldil
125.  2:09.48 Marz
126.  2:12.76 MatsBergsten
127.  2:16.03 Iglesauce
128.  2:39.77 Christopher Crnjak
129.  2:52.93 Qzinator
130.  3:04.37 arbivara
131.  DNF Ali161102
131.  DNF Nitin Kumar 2018
131.  DNF padddi
131.  DNF Futurechamp77
131.  DNF d---


*5x5x5*(94)
1.  50.16 asiahyoo1997
2.  50.99 Lim Hung
3.  53.40 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  55.77 cuberkid10
5.  58.71 ichcubegerne
6.  58.95 Luke Garrett
7.  1:01.09 abhijat
8.  1:01.96 AidanNoogie
9.  1:03.46 NewoMinx
10.  1:07.79 michaelxfy
11.  1:08.85 Parist P
12.  1:10.81 Raymos Castillo
13.  1:11.56 DGCubes
14.  1:11.79 MaksymilianMisiak
15.  1:12.28 tommyo11
16.  1:12.84 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:13.33 agradess2
18.  1:14.13 derk
19.  1:14.46 KingWilwin16
20.  1:16.97 Ordway Persyn
21.  1:17.08 qaz
22.  1:17.22 gruuby
23.  1:17.87 Micah Wingfield
24.  1:17.88 Tues
25.  1:22.28 NongQuocDuy
26.  1:22.40 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
27.  1:22.53 MCuber
28.  1:24.89 xyzzy
29.  1:25.16 beabernardes
30.  1:26.12 dylpickle123780
31.  1:26.23 Junior Solis
32.  1:26.30 torpidstring116
33.  1:26.55 juanixxds
33.  1:26.55 20luky3
35.  1:26.66 Garf
36.  1:26.79 drpfisherman
37.  1:26.92 CJ York
38.  1:27.55 Dylan Swarts
39.  1:29.17 zSquirreL
40.  1:30.93 Calcube
41.  1:31.01 JacobLittleton
42.  1:34.33 ThomasBevan
43.  1:34.58 Aerocuber
44.  1:38.05 Koen van Aller
45.  1:44.51 rdurette10
46.  1:47.71 elimescube
47.  1:49.72 parabola
48.  1:49.99 Utkarsh Ashar
49.  1:52.92 ly_6
50.  1:53.78 KamTheCuber
51.  1:53.92 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
52.  1:54.14 BenChristman1
53.  1:55.80 weatherman223
54.  1:57.02 SkewbKid
55.  1:58.07 whatshisbucket
56.  1:59.32 fdskljgrie
57.  1:59.48 loffy
58.  2:00.91 stanley chapel
59.  2:03.43 wearephamily1719
60.  2:04.65 Isaiah Scott
61.  2:04.95 One Wheel
62.  2:08.15 nigelthecuber
63.  2:08.88 Poorcuber09
64.  2:12.55 CT-6666
65.  2:13.10 kbrune
66.  2:14.25 KellanTheCubingCoder
67.  2:15.36 Tekooo
68.  2:17.24 Running for cube
69.  2:23.42 Jrg
70.  2:23.91 FaTyl
71.  2:26.36 Rubika-37-021204
72.  2:26.83 Jason Tzeng
73.  2:29.61 Clock_Enthusiast
74.  2:33.08 yoyoyobank3
75.  2:41.46 CuberThomas
76.  2:53.04 myoder
77.  2:53.91 roxanajohnson01
78.  2:54.54 Jacck
79.  2:54.78 SpeedCubeLegend17
80.  2:59.04 Ravman
81.  3:00.64 sporteisvogel
82.  3:12.70 AdamRubiksCubed
83.  3:21.95 NmeCuber
84.  3:52.80 sDLfj
85.  4:01.09 Iglesauce
86.  4:28.03 Krökeldil
87.  4:33.97 Arnavol
88.  5:55.99 d---
89.  6:34.65 Qzinator
90.  8:04.99 arbivara
91.  DNF Timona
91.  DNF abunickabhi
91.  DNF Nitin Kumar 2018
91.  DNF Beerwah


*6x6x6*(45)
1.  1:24.90 Lim Hung
2.  1:29.04 asiahyoo1997
3.  1:43.34 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:48.02 ichcubegerne
5.  1:53.43 michaelxfy
6.  1:56.56 AidanNoogie
7.  1:57.66 Luke Garrett
8.  2:02.29 agradess2
9.  2:03.76 Raymos Castillo
10.  2:12.71 abhijat
11.  2:17.80 Tues
12.  2:18.23 DGCubes
13.  2:18.89 KingWilwin16
14.  2:19.88 xyzzy
15.  2:20.19 BradenTheMagician
16.  2:21.61 Junior Solis
17.  2:25.39 Parist P
18.  2:28.46 qaz
19.  2:31.86 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  2:32.10 Ordway Persyn
21.  2:33.09 2018KEAR02
22.  2:34.76 CJ York
23.  2:37.12 tommyo11
24.  2:46.02 zSquirreL
25.  2:50.70 dylpickle123780
26.  2:51.37 Dylan Swarts
27.  3:17.63 Nitin Kumar 2018
28.  3:22.67 elimescube
29.  3:34.76 weatherman223
30.  3:45.15 One Wheel
31.  3:55.23 Jrg
32.  4:33.46 PCCuber
33.  4:53.38 Jacck
34.  4:53.70 kbrune
35.  4:53.75 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
36.  4:56.39 CT-6666
37.  4:57.74 sporteisvogel
38.  5:10.96 thomas.sch
39.  5:15.20 Running for cube
40.  5:44.85 fdskljgrie
41.  8:24.18 Krökeldil
42.  DNF Ali161102
42.  DNF Poorcuber09
42.  DNF myoder
42.  DNF Beerwah


*7x7x7*(31)
1.  2:06.84 Lim Hung
2.  2:29.15 Dream Cubing
3.  2:30.30 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:50.91 Luke Garrett
5.  2:59.41 AidanNoogie
6.  2:59.46 michaelxfy
7.  3:17.15 KingWilwin16
8.  3:22.46 qaz
9.  3:23.66 agradess2
10.  3:25.96 Raymos Castillo
11.  3:29.43 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  3:35.24 mihnea3000
13.  3:36.41 xyzzy
14.  3:38.26 Tues
15.  3:55.13 DGCubes
16.  4:06.04 dylpickle123780
17.  4:12.82 tommyo11
18.  4:21.14 Dylan Swarts
19.  4:36.40 Junior Solis
20.  5:29.64 Jrg
21.  5:30.18 One Wheel
22.  6:46.50 Meow_dasKatze
23.  6:48.67 Clock_Enthusiast
24.  6:59.40 Jacck
25.  7:47.37 kbrune
26.  8:30.54 sporteisvogel
27.  9:03.90 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
28.  12:42.28 fdskljgrie
29.  DNF hotufos
29.  DNF Beerwah
29.  DNF freshcuber.de


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(64)
1.  2.63 Caíque crispim
2.  3.03 BrianJ
3.  3.10 NongQuocDuy


Spoiler



4.  3.14 Cooper Jones
5.  3.19 fdskljgrie
6.  3.73 I am gan for cubes
7.  4.01 tuliphanos
8.  4.33 nigelthecuber
9.  4.71 Soldier
10.  5.09 Ryan Pilat
11.  5.23 Oliver Pällo
12.  5.33 tsutt099
13.  5.68 Davian van Plateringen
14.  5.80 BradenTheMagician
15.  6.04 Luke Garrett
16.  6.31 Shaun Mack
17.  7.16 hyn
18.  8.03 Tues
19.  8.19 2019PILH01
20.  8.20 asiahyoo1997
21.  8.42 any name you wish
22.  9.87 WizardCM
23.  10.26 bluishshark
24.  10.68 Pizza Cuber
25.  11.04 ichcubegerne
26.  11.43 CubeLub3r
27.  12.23 KDJ
28.  12.53 NotYou
29.  12.98 CJ York
30.  13.19 bennettstouder
31.  13.21 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
32.  13.93 Li Xiang
33.  14.43 DGCubes
34.  16.40 SkewbKid
35.  18.03 2019ECKE02
36.  18.70 FaTyl
37.  20.93 Ravman
38.  24.31 Mike Hughey
39.  27.52 kbrune
40.  27.85 Junior Solis
41.  30.12 AidanNoogie
42.  30.75 Koen van Aller
43.  31.89 zSquirreL
44.  31.96 Dylan Swarts
45.  36.41 tommyo11
46.  36.83 juanixxds
47.  39.62 BenChristman1
48.  39.86 MatsBergsten
49.  41.84 Raymos Castillo
50.  42.65 mihnea3000
51.  44.16 sporteisvogel
52.  50.09 drpfisherman
53.  58.08 Jacck
54.  1:07.72 Cosmic Cubes
55.  2:30.29 arbivara
56.  2:42.37 Christopher Crnjak
57.  DNF NmeCuber
57.  DNF Parist P
57.  DNF Calcube
57.  DNF EthanMCuber
57.  DNF UkkoE
57.  DNF weatherman223
57.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos
57.  DNF d---


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(46)
1.  15.08 JakeAK
2.  18.32 KDJ
3.  19.11 riovqn


Spoiler



4.  20.98 ican97
5.  24.39 Dylan Swarts
6.  32.19 tommyo11
7.  34.35 2019ECKE02
8.  38.06 Keroma12
9.  51.43 ThomasBevan
10.  52.06 NotYou
11.  54.42 DGCubes
12.  54.50 Nihahhat
13.  57.42 BradenTheMagician
14.  57.44 FishTalons
15.  59.49 ichcubegerne
16.  1:03.34 Ali161102
17.  1:06.38 juanixxds
18.  1:07.02 filmip
19.  1:25.05 FaTyl
20.  1:30.85 KamTheCuber
21.  1:33.01 beabernardes
22.  1:35.97 MatsBergsten
23.  1:41.56 Junior Solis
24.  1:44.97 Pizza Cuber
25.  1:47.61 CJ York
26.  1:53.64 AidanNoogie
27.  1:57.71 Raymos Castillo
28.  1:59.55 Nitin Kumar 2018
29.  2:07.13 Oliver Pällo
30.  2:09.12 fdskljgrie
31.  2:12.99 padddi
32.  2:26.61 Eli Satterfield
33.  3:10.57 Jacck
34.  4:14.36 sporteisvogel
35.  4:26.59 Krökeldil
36.  10:51.38 Danielle Ang
37.  DNF Luke Garrett
37.  DNF Tues
37.  DNF Weilong wrm 2021 OP
37.  DNF arbivara
37.  DNF BenChristman1
37.  DNF RyanSoh
37.  DNF zSquirreL
37.  DNF Ssiא
37.  DNF NmeCuber
37.  DNF Soldier


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)
1.  2:19.19 KDJ
2.  2:44.74 Cale S
3.  2:57.88 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  3:25.70 Nihahhat
5.  6:13.12 tommyo11
6.  6:31.18 FishTalons
7.  7:13.92 MatsBergsten
8.  9:28.16 beabernardes
9.  11:23.51 Jacck
10.  14:56.34 Junior Solis
11.  16:50.78 sporteisvogel
12.  DNF Weilong wrm 2021 OP
12.  DNF ichcubegerne
12.  DNF juanixxds


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  4:38.49 2019ECKE02
2.  5:13.13 KDJ
3.  17:15.41 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  23:54.99 Junior Solis
5.  26:23.00 filmip
6.  DNF Weilong wrm 2021 OP


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  46:57.59 Jacck
2.  55:42.29 2018AMSB02
3.  DNF Weilong wrm 2021 OP
3.  DNF Junior Solis

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Weilong wrm 2021 OP
1.  DNF Junior Solis
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(13)
1.  28/33 58:26 2019ECKE02
2.  26/33 57:22 Dylan Swarts
3.  21/24 37:12 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  16/17 47:47 Nihahhat
5.  14/17 58:15 Habsen
6.  28/48 1 the super cuber
7.  5/6 40:24 sporteisvogel
8.  2/2 5:02 BradenTheMagician
9.  3/4 23:57 Jacck
10.  2/4 20:29 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
11.  0/6 54:57 Junior Solis
11.  0/2 11:25 zSquirreL
11.  1/2 1:07 KDJ


*3x3x3 one-handed*(154)
1.  9.86 Luke Garrett
2.  11.59 Mantas U
3.  11.79 Parist P


Spoiler



4.  12.01 Shaun Mack
5.  12.50 2019PILH01
6.  12.65 lilwoaji
7.  13.29 2017LAMB06
8.  13.48 DLXCubing
9.  13.59 Micah Wingfield
10.  13.70 Charles Jerome
11.  13.74 Benjamin Warry
12.  13.94 Dream Cubing
13.  14.59 RedstoneTim
14.  14.88 Nihahhat
15.  14.90 tsutt099
16.  15.22 Caíque crispim
17.  15.28 mihnea3000
18.  15.41 Marcus Siu
19.  15.72 asiahyoo1997
20.  15.99 Ryan Pilat
21.  16.12 NewoMinx
22.  16.16 eyeballboi
23.  16.49 midnightcuberx
24.  16.64 torpidstring116
25.  16.79 David ep
26.  16.81 Pizza Cuber
27.  17.14 Camerone Chin
28.  17.23 Tonester
29.  17.65 Tues
30.  18.07 qaz
31.  18.23 AidanNoogie
32.  18.25 ichcubegerne
33.  18.51 NotYou
34.  18.95 BradenTheMagician
35.  19.18 V Achyuthan
36.  19.25 arifcubing
37.  19.40 parabola
38.  19.51 Luke Solves Cubes
39.  19.64 MCuber
40.  19.67 TheReasonableCuber
41.  19.90 Junior Solis
42.  20.26 Swagrid
43.  20.56 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
44.  20.58 xyzzy
45.  20.66 NongQuocDuy
46.  20.79 weatherman223
47.  20.94 CJ York
48.  21.00 ThomasBevan
49.  21.01 JakeAK
50.  21.11 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
50.  21.11 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
52.  21.20 Cooper Jones
53.  21.24 michaelxfy
54.  21.32 tommyo11
55.  21.50 Utkarsh Ashar
55.  21.50 zSquirreL
57.  21.65 Parke187
58.  21.68 ican97
59.  21.88 WizardCM
60.  22.10 Ssiא
61.  22.16 KingCanyon
62.  22.32 drpfisherman
63.  22.73 CubingWizard
64.  22.75 ly_6
65.  22.83 trangium
65.  22.83 Cubey_Tube
67.  23.10 DGCubes
68.  23.40 Timona
69.  23.96 juanixxds
69.  23.96 carlosvilla9
71.  24.19 dads_cookies
72.  24.57 floqualmie
73.  25.11 gruuby
74.  25.39 Garf
75.  25.88 Ravman
76.  26.19 VectorCubes
77.  26.23 InfinityCuber324
78.  26.32 Dylan Swarts
79.  26.75 Koen van Aller
80.  27.02 rdurette10
81.  27.09 cuberswoop
82.  27.25 Calcube
83.  27.33 Isaiah Scott
84.  27.40 Hana_n
85.  27.43 qatumciuzacqul
86.  27.48 hyn
87.  28.13 JustGoodCuber
88.  28.39 fdskljgrie
89.  28.49 yoyoyobank3
90.  28.50 JacobLittleton
91.  29.06 Aerocuber
92.  29.15 dylpickle123780
93.  29.81 loffy
94.  30.37 SmirkyCubes
95.  30.52 FishTalons
96.  31.43 CubeLub3r
97.  31.64 Keroma12
98.  31.73 Super_Cuber903
99.  32.10 Chirag123
100.  32.16 BenChristman1
101.  32.25 Kyle Ho
102.  32.89 Poorcuber09
103.  33.64 Ordway Persyn
104.  33.66 Raymos Castillo
105.  33.90 pranavAR
106.  34.06 SkewbKid
107.  34.38 AmyYu
108.  34.51 beabernardes
109.  35.37 Joecab 2000
110.  36.65 NmeCuber
111.  38.28 Cactachyon
112.  38.90 Caden Fisher
113.  40.79 Mike Hughey
114.  40.81 Enirolf
115.  41.11 CuberThomas
116.  41.59 tuliphanos
117.  41.91 pb_cuber
118.  42.66 EthanMCuber
119.  43.16 Hari Hari
120.  44.47 I am gan for cubes
121.  45.38 Meanjuice
122.  46.15 AdamRubiksCubed
123.  46.85 Tekooo
124.  46.95 Trotters
125.  47.10 Stokey
126.  47.78 shaub1
127.  47.90 kbrune
128.  48.67 Marz
129.  48.91 roxanajohnson01
130.  49.41 sporteisvogel
131.  50.27 arbivara
132.  50.73 SpeedCubeLegend17
133.  51.15 Panagiotis Christopoulos
134.  55.78 Jacck
135.  1:00.78 Running for cube
136.  1:05.72 Jason Tzeng
137.  1:08.37 Futurechamp77
138.  1:11.21 sDLfj
139.  1:12.91 Huntsidermy Cubed
140.  1:16.15 IsekaiMe
141.  1:25.49 cubekid2014
142.  1:27.47 UkkoE
143.  1:36.78 Nevinator2
144.  1:37.40 Exmestify
145.  2:06.12 JustICE Cube
146.  2:19.79 lucazdoescubingstuff
147.  2:24.59 d---
148.  3:32.58 Eric3742Jr
149.  DNF Dsm
149.  DNF Airfighter8282
149.  DNF abunickabhi
149.  DNF KingWilwin16
149.  DNF KellanTheCubingCoder
149.  DNF Danielle Ang


*3x3x3 With feet*(8)
1.  24.88 Lim Hung
2.  1:08.95 fdskljgrie
3.  1:57.90 Tues


Spoiler



4.  2:21.26 Junior Solis
5.  2:35.27 BenChristman1
6.  2:52.43 Jacck
7.  3:00.55 Joecab 2000
8.  4:53.98 Weilong wrm 2021 OP


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(21)
1.  33.50 ichcubegerne
2.  38.88 gruuby
3.  52.22 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  1:03.66 Luke Garrett
5.  1:05.12 juanixxds
6.  1:08.30 Junior Solis
7.  1:11.73 fdskljgrie
8.  1:14.44 whatshisbucket
9.  1:25.63 BenChristman1
10.  1:38.32 Jacck
11.  1:40.17 NmeCuber
12.  1:47.64 kbrune
13.  1:53.76 Hari Hari
14.  1:55.73 Cactachyon
15.  2:10.68 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
16.  2:20.98 arbivara
17.  2:34.05 dylpickle123780
18.  2:58.07 d---
19.  DNF 2019PILH01
19.  DNF beabernardes
19.  DNF Pizza Cuber


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(14)
1.  31.33 (34, 25, 35) any name you wish
2.  31.67 (31, 30, 34) Jacck
3.  35.00 (38, 32, 35) Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  51.67 (52, 58, 45) Junior Solis
5.  54.67 (55, 56, 53) NmeCuber
6.  55.00 (57, 60, 48) EthanMCuber
7.  56.67 (52, 58, 60) Meanjuice
8.  DNF (38, 24, DNS) Raymos Castillo
8.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) brad711
8.  DNF (34, DNF, DNS) beabernardes
8.  DNF (DNF, 44, 58) dylpickle123780
8.  DNF (47, DNS, DNS) CJ York
8.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Waqfiqh cubing
8.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Weilong wrm 2021 OP


*2-3-4 Relay*(85)
1.  35.98 Luke Garrett
2.  43.68 abhijat
3.  45.66 Shaun Mack


Spoiler



4.  48.02 BradenTheMagician
5.  49.77 Dream Cubing
6.  50.61 Pizza Cuber
7.  50.67 Parist P
8.  51.50 AidanNoogie
9.  52.40 tommyo11
10.  52.41 torpidstring116
11.  52.46 DGCubes
12.  52.65 Tues
13.  53.42 Raymos Castillo
14.  53.55 2019PILH01
15.  54.72 tsutt099
16.  56.30 ThomasBevan
17.  57.97 qaz
18.  58.11 CJ York
19.  58.41 Micah Wingfield
20.  59.43 Dylan Swarts
21.  59.78 NongQuocDuy
22.  1:00.73 JacobLittleton
23.  1:02.44 Aerocuber
24.  1:03.10 gruuby
25.  1:03.33 Parke187
26.  1:04.14 drpfisherman
27.  1:04.78 WizardCM
28.  1:05.50 ichcubegerne
29.  1:05.52 parabola
30.  1:05.63 dylpickle123780
31.  1:05.84 juanixxds
32.  1:06.40 zSquirreL
33.  1:07.03 Cubey_Tube
34.  1:07.37 ly_6
35.  1:07.80 weatherman223
36.  1:08.86 KingWilwin16
37.  1:09.51 NotYou
38.  1:09.57 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
39.  1:10.15 Junior Solis
40.  1:10.50 Utkarsh Ashar
41.  1:12.40 yoyoyobank3
42.  1:12.75 BenChristman1
43.  1:13.86 Calcube
44.  1:14.78 FaTyl
45.  1:14.87 Koen van Aller
46.  1:15.89 loffy
47.  1:16.65 CubeLub3r
48.  1:17.40 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
49.  1:19.27 hyn
50.  1:19.40 Abram Grimsley
51.  1:19.97 KingCanyon
52.  1:22.41 Cubing Mania
53.  1:24.05 50ph14
54.  1:24.43 KellanTheCubingCoder
55.  1:26.36 Tekooo
56.  1:28.54 Poorcuber09
57.  1:29.75 SkewbKid
58.  1:30.07 Running for cube
59.  1:34.59 CuberThomas
60.  1:38.10 Ravman
61.  1:38.31 Isaiah Scott
62.  1:44.25 Meanjuice
63.  1:44.54 UkkoE
64.  1:47.65 whatshisbucket
65.  1:49.72 fdskljgrie
66.  1:50.48 Danielle Ang
67.  1:52.19 One Wheel
68.  1:52.38 Jrg
69.  1:56.43 kbrune
70.  2:00.53 Lewis
71.  2:02.01 AdamRubiksCubed
72.  2:02.89 Jason Tzeng
73.  2:18.25 shaub1
74.  2:25.93 Jacck
75.  2:28.86 Huntsidermy Cubed
76.  2:30.90 I am gan for cubes
77.  2:32.65 sDLfj
78.  2:32.76 Chirag123
79.  2:33.96 Marz
80.  2:41.58 Beerwah
81.  2:46.12 Joecab 2000
82.  3:09.09 Krökeldil
83.  3:11.07 Iglesauce
84.  3:34.77 Christopher Crnjak
85.  DNF NmeCuber


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(52)
1.  1:34.85 Luke Garrett
2.  1:41.72 Parist P
3.  1:56.29 Tues


Spoiler



4.  1:59.20 abhijat
5.  2:00.14 BradenTheMagician
6.  2:00.73 ichcubegerne
7.  2:11.98 torpidstring116
8.  2:12.01 tommyo11
9.  2:16.58 Raymos Castillo
10.  2:19.16 michaelxfy
11.  2:21.96 Pizza Cuber
12.  2:23.14 Dylan Swarts
13.  2:24.50 NongQuocDuy
14.  2:27.35 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
15.  2:27.94 DGCubes
16.  2:28.40 KingWilwin16
17.  2:28.60 gruuby
18.  2:30.93 dylpickle123780
19.  2:34.13 Aerocuber
20.  2:34.19 zSquirreL
21.  2:34.60 qaz
22.  2:38.40 Junior Solis
23.  2:40.12 fdskljgrie
24.  2:40.98 ThomasBevan
25.  2:41.24 juanixxds
26.  2:43.06 drpfisherman
27.  2:49.74 UkkoE
28.  2:51.88 Calcube
29.  2:52.29 NotYou
30.  3:01.77 Utkarsh Ashar
31.  3:09.49 BenChristman1
32.  3:13.03 parabola
33.  3:13.70 loffy
34.  3:25.16 ly_6
35.  3:33.84 50ph14
36.  3:34.58 FaTyl
37.  3:39.43 Dabmachine1
38.  3:49.06 Poorcuber09
39.  3:54.98 Tekooo
40.  3:58.46 Running for cube
41.  3:59.93 Lewis
42.  4:03.54 whatshisbucket
43.  4:12.01 kbrune
44.  4:23.76 CuberThomas
45.  4:36.90 Jrg
46.  4:50.21 Ravman
47.  5:06.94 NmeCuber
48.  5:08.34 AdamRubiksCubed
49.  5:34.82 Jacck
50.  6:00.20 Beerwah
51.  6:50.32 Krökeldil
52.  7:34.21 sDLfj


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(23)
1.  3:37.80 Luke Garrett
2.  3:48.77 ichcubegerne
3.  4:13.25 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  4:22.17 abhijat
5.  4:24.73 Raymos Castillo
6.  4:28.46 BradenTheMagician
7.  4:36.48 DGCubes
8.  4:39.18 Tues
9.  4:44.76 drpfisherman
10.  4:50.39 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  4:53.68 Junior Solis
12.  5:01.48 tommyo11
13.  5:26.50 dylpickle123780
14.  5:43.89 Dylan Swarts
15.  6:29.90 BenChristman1
16.  7:16.86 Calumv 
17.  7:21.88 Lewis
18.  8:31.02 Jrg
19.  8:31.36 kbrune
20.  8:52.12 fdskljgrie
21.  10:27.63 Jacck
22.  11:52.62 Beerwah
23.  15:45.96 Krökeldil


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)
1.  6:13.71 Luke Garrett
2.  6:53.88 ichcubegerne
3.  7:08.79 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  7:45.12 Raymos Castillo
5.  8:05.23 drpfisherman
6.  8:18.44 Tues
7.  8:30.81 DGCubes
8.  8:32.25 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  8:33.47 BradenTheMagician
10.  9:16.08 Dylan Swarts
11.  9:47.81 dylpickle123780
12.  9:51.33 tommyo11
13.  10:07.46 Junior Solis
14.  13:25.76 BenChristman1
15.  14:22.27 Jrg
16.  17:29.79 Jacck
17.  17:54.47 kbrune
18.  18:15.33 Running for cube
19.  18:46.37 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
20.  18:54.32 fdskljgrie
21.  20:13.43 Beerwah


*Clock*(103)
1.  4.80 vishwasankarcubing
2.  4.88 VectorCubes
3.  5.23 Jude_Stradtner


Spoiler



4.  5.29 Danny Morgan
5.  5.36 Jules Graham
6.  5.39 Luke Garrett
7.  5.47 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
8.  5.50 Oliver Pällo
9.  5.54 michaelxfy
10.  5.55 MartinN13
11.  5.91 Clock_Enthusiast
12.  6.28 Christopher Fandrich
13.  6.31 Ryan Pilat
14.  6.41 Charles Jerome
15.  6.46 50ph14
16.  6.52 carlosvilla9
17.  6.55 Daniel Partridge
18.  7.04 floqualmie
19.  7.15 NewoMinx
20.  7.25 InfinityCuber324
21.  7.37 WorldoBlocks
22.  7.41 weatherman223
23.  7.46 Tonester
24.  7.50 qaz
25.  7.62 tsutt099
26.  7.79 Parist P
27.  7.95 BradyCubes08
28.  8.02 Camerone Chin
28.  8.02 yoyoyobank3
30.  8.15 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
31.  8.19 BradenTheMagician
32.  8.37 bluishshark
33.  8.39 Raymos Castillo
34.  8.41 cuberkid10
35.  8.63 Parke187
36.  8.77 TDog
37.  8.81 BrianJ
38.  8.85 MCuber
39.  8.93 Junior Solis
40.  9.12 drpfisherman
41.  9.21 asiahyoo1997
41.  9.21 Li Xiang
43.  9.23 KellanTheCubingCoder
44.  9.24 Pizza Cuber
45.  9.26 ThomasBevan
46.  9.29 gruuby
47.  9.37 Nong Quoc Khanh
48.  9.56 CJ York
49.  9.58 Shaun Mack
49.  9.58 derk
51.  9.81 Panagiotis Christopoulos
52.  10.02 N4C0
53.  10.06 Tues
54.  10.07 Tx789
55.  10.13 tommyo11
56.  10.23 Caíque crispim
57.  10.25 CubeLub3r
58.  10.31 Jason Tzeng
59.  10.55 2019PILH01
60.  10.65 DGCubes
61.  10.66 oliver sitja sichel
62.  10.81 ichcubegerne
63.  10.89 BenChristman1
64.  10.90 qatumciuzacqul
65.  10.95 FishTalons
66.  10.97 Meow_dasKatze
67.  11.06 Calcube
68.  11.11 EvanWright1
69.  11.31 TheReasonableCuber
70.  11.34 rdurette10
71.  11.40 parabola
72.  11.42 AydenNguyen
73.  11.72 AidanNoogie
74.  11.88 Cubey_Tube
75.  12.04 torpidstring116
76.  12.30 WizardCM
77.  12.36 abhijat
78.  12.74 Kyle Ho
79.  12.86 SmirkyCubes
80.  13.05 Eli Satterfield
81.  13.21 Cactachyon
82.  13.29 beabernardes
83.  13.39 Caden Fisher
84.  13.41 JacobLittleton
85.  14.65 ly_6
86.  16.04 Isaiah Scott
87.  16.25 PortugeeJoe
88.  16.55 Poorcuber09
89.  16.85 xyzzy
90.  17.13 Jacck
91.  17.49 Dylan Swarts
92.  18.72 sporteisvogel
93.  22.21 Orr
94.  23.68 ajw9668
95.  26.06 whatshisbucket
96.  33.01 arbivara
97.  33.81 Huntsidermy Cubed
98.  37.26 EthanMCuber
99.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
99.  DNF 2017LAMB06
99.  DNF zSquirreL
99.  DNF lilwoaji
99.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*Megaminx*(69)
1.  33.95 Heewon Seo
2.  40.00 AidanNoogie
3.  40.61 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  43.22 Luke Garrett
5.  48.27 WizardCM
6.  48.37 MaksymilianMisiak
7.  49.40 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  52.59 Micah Wingfield
9.  54.15 abhijat
10.  54.16 2019PILH01
11.  54.49 Shadowjockey
12.  55.07 mariotdias
12.  55.07 michaelxfy
14.  55.87 ichcubegerne
15.  56.32 Garf
16.  57.99 Ryan Pilat
17.  59.97 Dream Cubing
18.  1:00.45 Raymos Castillo
19.  1:00.70 Meow_dasKatze
20.  1:02.27 tommyo11
21.  1:03.78 Fred Lang
22.  1:04.49 agradess2
23.  1:04.69 Camerone Chin
24.  1:05.29 BradenTheMagician
25.  1:07.36 Junior Solis
26.  1:09.17 DGCubes
27.  1:09.54 gruuby
28.  1:10.21 2018KEAR02
29.  1:11.03 Tues
30.  1:12.34 Dylan Swarts
31.  1:14.35 torpidstring116
32.  1:14.56 fdskljgrie
33.  1:15.31 whatshisbucket
34.  1:16.02 beabernardes
35.  1:16.31 Parist P
36.  1:19.16 50ph14
37.  1:20.86 TheReasonableCuber
38.  1:22.18 KingCanyon
39.  1:26.06 loffy
40.  1:29.19 SkewbKid
41.  1:29.36 FishTalons
42.  1:31.24 Calcube
43.  1:31.75 stanley chapel
44.  1:32.97 rdurette10
45.  1:33.89 Ordway Persyn
46.  1:35.23 JacobLittleton
47.  1:35.87 Aerocuber
48.  1:36.55 Exmestify
49.  1:37.48 Clock_Enthusiast
50.  1:39.31 zSquirreL
51.  1:40.72 Keroma12
52.  1:51.35 SpeedCubeLegend17
53.  1:52.88 BenChristman1
54.  1:53.30 Isaiah Scott
55.  1:59.22 Poorcuber09
56.  2:18.56 KellanTheCubingCoder
57.  2:18.60 ly_6
58.  2:25.45 One Wheel
59.  2:25.95 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
60.  2:56.06 Jacck
61.  3:05.21 Jrg
62.  3:27.43 sporteisvogel
63.  4:13.50 kbrune
64.  4:29.63 Krökeldil
65.  6:03.96 arbivara
66.  8:35.07 cubekid2014
67.  DNF floqualmie
67.  DNF abunickabhi
67.  DNF InfinityCuber324


*Pyraminx*(147)
1.  1.64 fdskljgrie
2.  2.07 Danny Morgan
3.  2.14 Daniel Partridge


Spoiler



4.  2.16 Jules Graham
5.  2.17 CodingCuber
6.  2.21 DGCubes
7.  2.45 Cooper Jones
8.  2.47 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  2.48 remopihel
10.  2.49 SpiFunTastic
11.  2.55 Benjamin Warry
12.  2.60 Ryan Pilat
13.  2.68 torpidstring116
14.  2.69 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  2.77 Shaun Mack
16.  2.78 Luke Garrett
17.  2.90 Charles Jerome
18.  3.02 tsutt099
19.  3.14 Adam Chodyniecki
20.  3.17 BradenTheMagician
21.  3.30 Cody_Caston
22.  3.41 MartinN13
23.  3.44 Marcus Siu
24.  3.47 EvanWright1
25.  3.54 I am gan for cubes
26.  3.63 Max C.
27.  3.80 Cactachyon
28.  3.82 wearephamily1719
29.  3.84 Cubing_Paddy
30.  3.90 NewoMinx
31.  3.97 MCuber
32.  3.99 Caíque crispim
33.  4.03 eyeballboi
34.  4.08 Clock_Enthusiast
35.  4.20 GooseCuber
35.  4.20 Parist P
37.  4.28 Tonester
38.  4.48 asiahyoo1997
39.  4.49 rdurette10
40.  4.52 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
41.  4.56 Soldier
42.  4.63 CubingWizard
43.  4.72 Jason Tzeng
44.  4.77 EthanMCuber
45.  4.78 WizardCM
46.  4.79 Jude_Stradtner
47.  4.83 nigelthecuber
48.  4.86 tommyo11
48.  4.86 Tues
50.  4.87 Parke187
51.  4.93 CJ York
52.  4.96 Enirolf
53.  4.97 JacobLittleton
54.  4.98 Raymos Castillo
55.  5.00 Oliver Pällo
56.  5.06 juanixxds
57.  5.07 tuliphanos
58.  5.09 2019PILH01
59.  5.18 vishwasankarcubing
59.  5.18 gruuby
61.  5.48 lilwoaji
62.  5.49 weatherman223
63.  5.50 KellanTheCubingCoder
64.  5.54 Ordway Persyn
65.  5.55 midnightcuberx
66.  5.58 Meanjuice
67.  5.65 Pizza Cuber
68.  5.67 SmirkyCubes
69.  5.70 Junior Solis
70.  5.75 Tx789
71.  5.76 carlosvilla9
72.  5.84 Cosmic Cubes
73.  5.87 michaelxfy
74.  5.93 any name you wish
75.  6.02 beabernardes
76.  6.10 yoyoyobank3
77.  6.11 Calcube
78.  6.14 CaptainCuber
79.  6.22 agradess2
80.  6.27 Dylan Swarts
81.  6.47 Lewis
82.  6.49 NongQuocDuy
82.  6.49 VectorCubes
84.  6.68 Cubey_Tube
85.  6.69 Kyle Ho
86.  6.84 NmeCuber
87.  6.85 InfinityCuber324
88.  6.86 CubeLub3r
89.  6.98 Isaiah Scott
90.  6.99 Poorcuber09
91.  7.01 AidanNoogie
92.  7.09 abhijat
93.  7.28 BenChristman1
94.  7.32 ARSCubing
95.  7.40 whatshisbucket
96.  7.53 Super_Cuber903
97.  7.68 FishTalons
98.  7.92 Cubing Mania
99.  7.93 SkewbKid
100.  8.07 Li Xiang
101.  8.09 brickinapresent
102.  8.18 ThomasBevan
103.  8.41 ProStar
104.  8.49 parabola
105.  8.52 Panagiotis Christopoulos
106.  8.59 Stokey
107.  8.73 CuberThomas
108.  8.88 KingCanyon
109.  9.20 zSquirreL
110.  9.26 N4C0
111.  9.53 Mike Hughey
112.  9.68 robotmania
113.  9.72 pb_cuber
114.  9.82 ichcubegerne
115.  10.16 AdamRubiksCubed
116.  10.23 Tekooo
117.  10.34 Marz
118.  10.44 Hari Hari
119.  11.01 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
120.  11.05 Jacck
121.  11.22 Iglesauce
122.  11.37 V Achyuthan
123.  11.67 roxanajohnson01
124.  11.74 Joecab 2000
125.  11.90 sDLfj
126.  11.93 FaTyl
127.  11.99 UkkoE
128.  12.33 Davian van Plateringen
129.  12.63 Exmestify
130.  13.33 Ravman
131.  14.83 truhan
132.  15.24 Penguinocuber
133.  16.06 Caden Fisher
134.  16.89 kbrune
135.  17.68 cubekid2014
136.  17.79 sporteisvogel
137.  17.89 arbivara
138.  18.30 SpedCube
139.  19.84 Krökeldil
140.  20.03 Futurechamp77
141.  20.66 CT-6666
142.  22.07 PortugeeJoe
143.  23.92 Eric3742Jr
144.  24.72 Chirag123
145.  26.41 Fischlein
146.  26.78 JustICE Cube
147.  43.78 Nevinator2


*Square-1*(108)
1.  5.81 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  6.25 Oxzowachi
3.  6.68 Davian van Plateringen


Spoiler



4.  6.97 Christopher Fandrich
5.  7.11 Benjamin Warry
6.  7.24 EvanWright1
7.  7.48 BrianJ
8.  7.88 Shaun Mack
9.  8.02 Elijah Rain Phelps
10.  8.09 Ryan Pilat
11.  8.49 Danny Morgan
12.  8.70 Marcus Siu
13.  8.72 Charles Jerome
14.  8.83 MaksymilianMisiak
15.  9.07 tsutt099
16.  9.21 thecubingwizard
17.  9.24 Caíque crispim
18.  9.39 CJ York
19.  9.60 Legomanz
20.  10.13 Luke Garrett
21.  10.18 Camerone Chin
22.  10.46 Lim Hung
23.  10.66 Cale S
24.  10.88 oliver sitja sichel
25.  10.99 NewoMinx
26.  11.12 BradyLawrence
27.  11.15 Pizza Cuber
28.  11.45 BradyCubes08
29.  11.53 2019ECKE02
30.  12.43 CubingWizard
31.  12.58 lilwoaji
32.  12.61 ichcubegerne
33.  12.66 derk
34.  12.67 BradenTheMagician
35.  13.42 Parist P
36.  13.65 bluishshark
37.  13.82 Nong Quoc Khanh
38.  14.26 michaelxfy
39.  14.48 DGCubes
40.  15.33 Tx789
41.  15.46 AidanNoogie
42.  15.60 nigelthecuber
43.  15.75 Tues
44.  15.85 MCuber
45.  15.93 zSquirreL
46.  16.02 Nevan J
47.  16.07 hannah731
48.  16.09 Raymos Castillo
49.  16.32 tommyo11
49.  16.32 qaz
51.  16.81 whatshisbucket
52.  16.84 beabernardes
53.  16.87 any name you wish
54.  16.99 abhijat
55.  17.11 hyn
56.  17.21 JacobLittleton
57.  17.62 Cubey_Tube
58.  17.67 Jude_Stradtner
59.  17.79 SkewbKid
60.  18.12 Calcube
61.  18.21 floqualmie
62.  18.40 CodingCuber
63.  19.85 parabola
64.  19.88 Oliver Pällo
65.  20.07 InfinityCuber324
66.  20.18 weatherman223
67.  20.75 Dylan Swarts
68.  21.38 asiahyoo1997
69.  21.65 SmirkyCubes
70.  21.68 Mantas U
71.  22.46 Junior Solis
72.  22.62 BenChristman1
73.  22.76 WizardCM
74.  22.84 Parke187
75.  22.96 Caleb Ashley
76.  24.37 gruuby
77.  24.87 Tonester
78.  25.06 KellanTheCubingCoder
79.  25.34 rdurette10
80.  25.73 TheReasonableCuber
81.  26.17 drpfisherman
82.  26.21 ThomasBevan
83.  26.26 Poorcuber09
84.  26.99 2019PILH01
85.  27.25 FishTalons
86.  27.38 eyeballboi
87.  29.66 EthanMCuber
88.  31.32 yoyoyobank3
89.  32.16 FaTyl
90.  33.04 Ravman
91.  33.06 ARSCubing
92.  34.48 Clock_Enthusiast
93.  34.68 AidenCubes
94.  37.84 Meanjuice
95.  37.94 Cactachyon
96.  41.87 tuliphanos
97.  44.14 KamTheCuber
98.  45.41 agradess2
99.  45.42 CubeLub3r
100.  48.20 Mike Hughey
101.  49.49 sporteisvogel
102.  55.75 N4C0
103.  57.25 Jacck
104.  1:04.99 Isaiah Scott
105.  1:06.93 One Wheel
106.  1:12.18 KingCanyon
107.  1:17.24 Tekooo
108.  2:07.16 kbrune


*Skewb*(130)
1.  1.85 Urho Kinnunen
2.  1.89 Legomanz
3.  1.98 Cody_Caston


Spoiler



4.  2.09 BradyCubes08
5.  2.46 Charles Jerome
6.  2.84 tsutt099
7.  2.90 Nong Quoc Khanh
8.  3.16 Pizza Cuber
9.  3.38 Cooper Jones
10.  3.54 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
11.  3.59 Shaun Mack
12.  3.63 nigelthecuber
13.  3.69 Luke Garrett
14.  3.79 NewoMinx
15.  3.82 Danny Morgan
16.  4.01 Daniel Partridge
17.  4.04 any name you wish
18.  4.06 remopihel
19.  4.11 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  4.22 VectorCubes
21.  4.42 derk
22.  4.46 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
23.  4.48 fdskljgrie
24.  4.69 lilwoaji
25.  4.85 Caíque crispim
26.  4.90 Parist P
27.  4.92 N4C0
28.  5.10 Jude_Stradtner
29.  5.18 InfinityCuber324
30.  5.30 Ryan Pilat
31.  5.40 BradenTheMagician
31.  5.40 Marcus Siu
33.  5.47 weatherman223
34.  5.53 Raymos Castillo
35.  5.54 Tues
36.  5.59 vishwasankarcubing
37.  5.68 torpidstring116
38.  5.71 NongQuocDuy
39.  5.73 AidanNoogie
39.  5.73 Poorcuber09
41.  5.79 floqualmie
42.  5.80 ichcubegerne
43.  5.81 bluishshark
44.  5.84 ajw9668
45.  6.03 Clock_Enthusiast
45.  6.03 DGCubes
47.  6.07 Tonester
48.  6.10 Panagiotis Christopoulos
49.  6.14 Parke187
50.  6.23 michaelxfy
51.  6.26 cuberswoop
52.  6.33 mihnea3000
52.  6.33 2019PILH01
54.  6.35 Jason Tzeng
55.  6.50 Calcube
56.  6.61 ARSCubing
56.  6.61 SkewbKid
58.  6.68 Cubey_Tube
59.  6.69 Cactachyon
60.  6.78 CJ York
61.  6.90 tommyo11
62.  6.98 WizardCM
63.  7.04 zSquirreL
64.  7.06 JacobLittleton
65.  7.23 Calumv 
66.  7.26 oliver sitja sichel
67.  7.46 I am gan for cubes
68.  7.49 Aerocuber
69.  7.52 carlosvilla9
70.  7.53 Junior Solis
71.  7.70 qaz
72.  7.83 Caleb Ashley
73.  7.87 SpiFunTastic
74.  7.88 gruuby
75.  8.32 Kyle Ho
76.  8.35 EthanMCuber
77.  8.41 parabola
78.  8.57 Caden Fisher
79.  8.58 Li Xiang
80.  8.65 rdurette10
80.  8.65 KellanTheCubingCoder
82.  8.72 FaTyl
83.  8.79 SmirkyCubes
84.  8.83 yoyoyobank3
85.  9.02 Swagrid
86.  9.10 FishTalons
87.  9.19 Dylan Swarts
88.  9.20 Isaiah Scott
89.  9.41 Cosmic Cubes
90.  9.52 abhijat
91.  9.69 abunickabhi
92.  10.28 Tekooo
93.  10.38 AdamRubiksCubed
93.  10.38 Joecab 2000
95.  10.47 KingCanyon
96.  10.85 ThomasBevan
97.  10.86 whatshisbucket
98.  10.91 asiahyoo1997
99.  11.00 NmeCuber
100.  11.13 Stokey
101.  11.20 Super_Cuber903
102.  11.37 rlnninja44
103.  11.55 Iglesauce
104.  11.95 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
105.  12.08 GooseCuber
106.  12.17 Mike Hughey
107.  12.32 CT-6666
108.  12.40 KamTheCuber
109.  12.68 Lewis
110.  13.53 CubeLub3r
111.  13.94 Soldier
112.  14.27 beabernardes
113.  15.49 BenChristman1
114.  15.58 pb_cuber
115.  15.92 Meanjuice
116.  17.23 SpeedCubeLegend17
117.  17.42 UkkoE
118.  17.52 Jany
119.  17.87 sporteisvogel
120.  18.14 Jacck
121.  18.69 sDLfj
122.  18.98 Penguinocuber
123.  19.38 kbrune
124.  20.59 Eric3742Jr
125.  20.89 Ravman
126.  24.63 arbivara
127.  25.03 lucazdoescubingstuff
128.  32.66 Marz
129.  42.85 Nevinator2
130.  1:08.46 cubekid2014


*Kilominx*(23)
1.  19.57 NicsMunari
2.  22.25 fdskljgrie
3.  22.81 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  26.55 Luke Garrett
5.  26.60 WizardCM
6.  29.29 BradenTheMagician
7.  30.36 whatshisbucket
8.  32.37 gruuby
9.  34.47 Junior Solis
10.  38.80 WorldoBlocks
11.  39.38 SkewbKid
12.  42.81 BenChristman1
13.  43.05 Tues
14.  45.37 Dylan Swarts
15.  49.61 Calcube
16.  1:02.42 Meanjuice
17.  1:20.76 Panagiotis Christopoulos
18.  1:21.64 KellanTheCubingCoder
19.  1:37.37 Enirolf
20.  2:00.49 kbrune
21.  2:59.07 lucazdoescubingstuff
22.  3:05.83 arbivara
23.  7:39.42 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(21)
1.  3:59.47 Tues
2.  4:20.67 BradenTheMagician
3.  4:27.44 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  4:31.38 abhijat
5.  4:34.22 CJ York
6.  4:39.89 Raymos Castillo
7.  4:49.72 2019PILH01
8.  4:53.75 DGCubes
9.  5:21.45 Junior Solis
10.  5:25.99 zSquirreL
11.  5:41.54 FishTalons
12.  5:53.02 Dylan Swarts
13.  5:58.66 Calcube
14.  6:20.03 KingWilwin16
15.  6:25.96 BenChristman1
16.  6:29.54 Aerocuber
17.  6:37.16 nigelthecuber
18.  6:51.06 SkewbKid
19.  8:08.26 Poorcuber09
20.  12:14.93 roxanajohnson01
21.  12:24.50 Jacck


*Redi Cube*(20)
1.  8.55 DGCubes
2.  12.54 CalamityCubes
3.  12.80 tsutt099


Spoiler



4.  13.59 Raymos Castillo
5.  15.95 Luke Garrett
6.  16.38 TheReasonableCuber
7.  16.63 gruuby
8.  19.67 Abram Grimsley
9.  22.17 EthanMCuber
10.  24.64 Meanjuice
11.  25.25 Calcube
12.  25.64 FaTyl
13.  26.59 abunickabhi
14.  27.81 BenChristman1
15.  29.78 Mike Hughey
16.  31.78 Junior Solis
17.  32.10 Stokey
18.  42.71 Jacck
19.  57.67 kbrune
20.  DNF InfinityCuber324


*Master Pyraminx*(18)
1.  20.17 fdskljgrie
2.  23.67 DGCubes
3.  34.90 Junior Solis


Spoiler



4.  46.09 gruuby
5.  46.83 BradenTheMagician
6.  49.41 Raymos Castillo
7.  53.60 whatshisbucket
8.  59.93 Mike Hughey
9.  1:06.09 EthanMCuber
10.  1:07.28 CJ York
11.  1:09.02 Jacck
12.  1:11.52 One Wheel
13.  1:14.61 Calcube
14.  1:34.79 Meanjuice
15.  1:47.77 BenChristman1
16.  2:01.47 Eric3742Jr
17.  5:17.24 arbivara
18.  DNF Poorcuber09


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  15.00 dads_cookies
2.  20.93 DGCubes
3.  23.74 EthanMCuber


Spoiler



4.  26.45 Jason Tzeng
5.  29.52 Meanjuice
6.  32.95 BenChristman1
7.  1:06.12 PortugeeJoe
8.  2:53.07 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(14)
1.  39.66 any name you wish
2.  50.36 Jacck
3.  52.41 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  54.06 Mike Hughey
5.  58.47 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  60.16 Junior Solis
7.  63.89 NmeCuber
8.  DNF V Achyuthan
8.  DNF Tx789
8.  DNF EthanMCuber
8.  DNF Danielle Ang
8.  DNF kbrune
8.  DNF Meanjuice
8.  DNF Exmestify


*Mirror Blocks*(32)
1.  14.95 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.15 fdskljgrie
3.  21.68 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  27.29 gruuby
5.  33.77 Abram Grimsley
6.  36.39 Junior Solis
7.  43.59 Jude_Stradtner
8.  43.74 DGCubes
9.  44.33 Marcus Siu
10.  47.26 Raymos Castillo
11.  48.08 Pizza Cuber
12.  48.53 CalamityCubes
13.  53.30 zSquirreL
14.  55.83 juanixxds
15.  58.16 Hari Hari
16.  1:00.86 SkewbKid
17.  1:01.83 BenChristman1
18.  1:05.72 2019PILH01
19.  1:06.24 FaTyl
20.  1:10.41 Calcube
21.  1:12.84 Joecab 2000
22.  1:27.21 weatherman223
23.  1:33.57 d---
24.  1:35.13 Meanjuice
25.  1:37.75 roxanajohnson01
26.  1:38.74 Iglesauce
27.  1:55.15 Poorcuber09
28.  2:07.31 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
29.  2:25.53 JustICE Cube
30.  3:32.38 Christopher Crnjak
31.  4:29.57 arbivara
32.  5:52.07 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  1:37.68 DGCubes
2.  4:44.34 thomas.sch
3.  6:52.92 One Wheel


Spoiler



4.  14:31.76 Jacck


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  23.15 edd_dib
2.  24.91 vishwasankarcubing
3.  52.78 zSquirreL


Spoiler



4.  1:14.30 DGCubes
5.  1:21.68 Junior Solis
6.  1:25.70 xyzzy
7.  2:09.56 One Wheel
8.  14:54.20 Jacck



*Contest results*(330)
1.  1803 Luke Garrett
2.  1667 BradenTheMagician
3.  1520 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1479 Tues
5.  1448 Parist P
6.  1394 tommyo11
7.  1369 Raymos Castillo
8.  1367 ichcubegerne
9.  1326 Junior Solis
10.  1312 Shaun Mack
11.  1308 Ryan Pilat
12.  1305 tsutt099
13.  1304 AidanNoogie
14.  1252 NewoMinx
15.  1223 Charles Jerome
16.  1216 asiahyoo1997
17.  1208 Pizza Cuber
18.  1178 2019PILH01
18.  1178 CJ York
20.  1165 Dylan Swarts
21.  1163 fdskljgrie
22.  1136 michaelxfy
23.  1134 Caíque crispim
24.  1104 gruuby
25.  1097 NongQuocDuy
26.  1085 torpidstring116
27.  1050 abhijat
28.  1025 WizardCM
29.  1020 zSquirreL
30.  1019 weatherman223
31.  1016 Dream Cubing
32.  1013 qaz
33.  1007 ThomasBevan
34.  963 JacobLittleton
35.  962 Danny Morgan
36.  926 Calcube
37.  923 parabola
38.  922 Weilong wrm 2021 OP
39.  915 Micah Wingfield
40.  914 MCuber
41.  898 Cooper Jones
42.  888 derk
43.  885 lilwoaji
44.  884 Parke187
44.  884 Jude_Stradtner
46.  874 BenChristman1
47.  870 Cubey_Tube
48.  851 Brendyn Dunagan
49.  845 Lim Hung
50.  839 beabernardes
51.  832 Marcus Siu
52.  828 Tonester
53.  819 agradess2
54.  814 nigelthecuber
55.  811 juanixxds
56.  803 Mantas U
57.  773 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
58.  771 Aerocuber
59.  765 cuberkid10
60.  745 BrianJ
61.  733 SkewbKid
62.  726 CubingWizard
63.  721 remopihel
63.  721 InfinityCuber324
65.  718 dylpickle123780
66.  707 drpfisherman
67.  693 rdurette10
68.  689 VectorCubes
69.  688 TheReasonableCuber
70.  683 KingWilwin16
71.  682 Oliver Pällo
72.  681 mihnea3000
72.  681 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
74.  677 vishwasankarcubing
75.  665 Ordway Persyn
76.  660 eyeballboi
77.  653 xyzzy
78.  652 KingCanyon
79.  634 CubeLub3r
80.  630 Christopher Fandrich
81.  622 yoyoyobank3
81.  622 FishTalons
83.  620 Benjamin Warry
84.  616 Utkarsh Ashar
84.  616 DLXCubing
86.  613 Daniel Partridge
87.  608 V Achyuthan
88.  601 FaTyl
89.  597 loffy
90.  596 Poorcuber09
91.  585 KellanTheCubingCoder
92.  582 bluishshark
92.  582 2017LAMB06
92.  582 hyn
95.  579 Clock_Enthusiast
96.  577 ly_6
97.  575 Nong Quoc Khanh
98.  552 Isaiah Scott
99.  548 Koen van Aller
100.  545 Adam Chodyniecki
101.  539 Garf
101.  539 SpiFunTastic
103.  538 NmeCuber
104.  525 whatshisbucket
105.  523 I am gan for cubes
106.  519 EthanMCuber
106.  519 any name you wish
108.  514 Cale S
109.  511 EvanWright1
110.  506 Jacck
111.  494 carlosvilla9
112.  489 SmirkyCubes
113.  488 KamTheCuber
114.  486 Cactachyon
115.  483 JakeAK
115.  483 BradyCubes08
115.  483 Kyle Ho
118.  479 Ravman
119.  478 oliver sitja sichel
120.  476 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
120.  476 MaksymilianMisiak
122.  475 Jason Tzeng
123.  472 Zeke Mackay
124.  471 floqualmie
125.  470 Swagrid
126.  461 Cosmic Cubes
127.  458 bennettstouder
128.  456 AydenNguyen
129.  453 yijunleow
130.  451 Cody_Caston
131.  448 midnightcuberx
132.  447 Luke Solves Cubes
133.  444 arifcubing
134.  443 Cubing Mania
135.  442 Li Xiang
135.  442 Legomanz
137.  439 dads_cookies
138.  433 CodingCuber
139.  432 Fred Lang
139.  432 kbrune
141.  426 20luky3
142.  424 tuliphanos
143.  423 Tx789
144.  421 Meanjuice
144.  421 Jorian Meeuse
146.  415 MartinN13
147.  410 AndyMok
148.  406 stanley chapel
149.  405 Imsoosm
150.  402 Tekooo
151.  390 Panagiotis Christopoulos
152.  389 Caleb Ashley
153.  364 Keroma12
154.  360 Super_Cuber903
155.  359 ARSCubing
156.  355 WorldoBlocks
156.  355 AdamRubiksCubed
158.  353 bbbbbbbowen
158.  353 Camerone Chin
160.  352 CuberThomas
161.  350 N4C0
162.  348 RedstoneTim
162.  348 Mike Hughey
164.  341 Max C.
165.  335 50ph14
166.  334 sporteisvogel
167.  325 Abram Grimsley
168.  318 hannah731
169.  314 Timona
170.  311 2018KEAR02
171.  306 cuberswoop
172.  301 rlnninja44
173.  299 Soldier
174.  297 abunickabhi
175.  294 ajw9668
175.  294 SpeedCubeReview
177.  291 NotYou
178.  290 GooseCuber
179.  289 CT-6666
180.  288 ican97
180.  288 ProStar
182.  287 Running for cube
182.  287 benzhao
184.  286 Stokey
185.  285 Chirag123
186.  284 Davian van Plateringen
187.  283 SpeedCubeLegend17
187.  283 p.dranchuk
189.  282 Maximilian2011
189.  282 Ssiא
189.  282 Joecab 2000
192.  279 Caden Fisher
193.  276 Eli Satterfield
194.  274 Jrg
195.  273 Hari Hari
196.  271 mariotdias
197.  264 ExultantCarn
198.  262 pb_cuber
198.  262 Cubing_Paddy
200.  260 trangium
201.  258 Shirosuki
201.  258 Tomoki-cube
203.  257 qatumciuzacqul
204.  251 One Wheel
205.  249 2019ECKE02
206.  247 Jules Graham
207.  244 Enirolf
208.  243 Hana_n
208.  243 Nihahhat
210.  240 CaptainCuber
211.  239 Lewis
211.  239 Calumv 
213.  238 Nevan J
214.  237 Meow_dasKatze
215.  235 Danielle Ang
216.  228 CalamityCubes
217.  226 Boris McCoy
218.  224 Exmestify
219.  223 JustGoodCuber
220.  221 robotmania
221.  220 NicsMunari
222.  214 tom0989123
222.  214 pranavAR
224.  210 fc3x3
225.  209 CornerTwisted
226.  208 Trotters
227.  204 santongding
228.  202 roxanajohnson01
229.  198 UkkoE
230.  192 arbivara
231.  184 Ali161102
232.  183 Caleb Rogers
233.  176 Iglesauce
234.  174 sigalig
235.  173 Krökeldil
236.  167 Marz
237.  163 wearephamily1719
237.  163 shaub1
239.  156 pjk
240.  151 sDLfj
241.  149 elimescube
242.  148 myoder
242.  148 AmyYu
244.  145 Natemophi
244.  145 KDJ
246.  142 Chris Van Der Brink
247.  140 Huntsidermy Cubed
248.  138 dhafin
248.  138 RisingShinx
250.  134 David ep
250.  134 Qzinator
252.  132 Urho Kinnunen
253.  130 IsekaiMe
254.  127 Penguinocuber
255.  121 Lord brainy
256.  120 Beerwah
256.  120 cubenerd74
258.  117 breadears
258.  117 padddi
260.  114 MatsBergsten
261.  111 Oxzowachi
262.  104 Elijah Rain Phelps
263.  99 Futurechamp77
264.  97 thecubingwizard
264.  97 Arnavol
266.  95 RyanSoh
267.  94 Christopher Crnjak
268.  93 d---
269.  92 hotufos
270.  87 BradyLawrence
271.  86 Nevinator2
272.  81 lucazdoescubingstuff
273.  79 GrettGrett
274.  78 Shortshrimp
275.  75 Jlit
275.  75 Nitin Kumar 2018
277.  74 Rubika-37-021204
278.  73 Heewon Seo
279.  72 neicu
280.  70 TDog
280.  70 Cuber987
280.  70 Jany
283.  69 cubekid2014
284.  67 CubingWeeb
285.  63 Shadowjockey
285.  63 1davey29
287.  60 brickinapresent
288.  57 JustICE Cube
288.  57 NoSekt
290.  56 Elisa Rippe
291.  54 cgsg517
291.  54 (ec)3
293.  53 filmip
294.  52 riovqn
295.  50 Nash171
296.  49 F'prime
296.  49 Eric3742Jr
298.  47 SpedCube
298.  47 AveryCubes
298.  47 truhan
301.  46 Jack Law
302.  40 GAN Lover
303.  38 cubED5799
304.  37 ScuffyCubes
305.  32 Habsen
305.  32 PortugeeJoe
307.  31 the super cuber
308.  30 Darsh Cuber
309.  29 Vinken Artin
309.  29 Tanu123
311.  24 Heidi
312.  22 Waqfiqh cubing
312.  22 thomas.sch
314.  20 2018AMSB02
314.  20 PCCuber
314.  20 Nealius4Realius
314.  20 AidenCubes
318.  19 Dabmachine1
319.  18 Fischlein
320.  17 JailtonMendes
321.  16 brad711
321.  16 Lutz_P
323.  14 HelgeBerlin
323.  14 Airfighter8282
323.  14 Dsm
326.  13 Orr
327.  12 edd_dib
328.  9 quanloh
329.  8 freshcuber.de
330.  3 cuberslow4545


----------

